# neue Dirt/Freeride Strecke in Ffm



## *JO* (24. September 2003)

hallo
mir is vor kurzem als ich da so duch die Stadt geradelt bin die Idee gekommen ob man vielleicht hier irgendwo in Frankfurt oder Umgebung noch ne neue Dirt/Freeride Strecke bauen könnte. . . so übern Winter und die von Anfang an legalisieren lässt.
weil immer wieder Offenbach oder Heusenstamm und manchmal Rinne mach einen auch blöd *g
wäre cool wenn ihr euch mal melden könntet wenn jemand intresse hat oder wenn's die idee schon gibt .
mfg JO


----------



## Caracal (24. September 2003)

DDD ist (noch?) nicht so mein Métier, darum frage ich rein interesse halber. Hast du / ihr schon einen Ort im Auge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (24. September 2003)

joa *g irgendwie schon bin vor kurzem mit meinen Stadt radl durch die Stadt gefahn irgendwie zwischen hausen und Ginnheim
hat díe A 66 ne Autobahnbrücke und da is eh Grüngürtel und es würde von der Lage her niemand Stören. da hab ich mir das mal genauer angeguggt und fand es eigendlich voll genial.
weil man dort eine Starrampe hat und dann einen Jump nach dem anderen bauen kann.
da waren aber schon reifenspuren von reifen mit reifenbreite von bestimmt 2.5 oder so deshalb hab ich auch gefragt ob es die idee schon gibt *g
also mal en bissie mehr meldungen !
mfg JO


----------



## Caracal (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *joa *g irgendwie schon bin vor kurzem mit meinen Stadt radl durch die Stadt gefahn irgendwie zwischen hausen und Ginnheim
> hat díe A 66 ne Autobahnbrücke und da is eh Grüngürtel und es würde von der Lage her niemand Stören. da hab ich mir das mal genauer angeguggt und fand es eigendlich voll genial.
> weil man dort eine Starrampe hat und dann einen Jump nach dem anderen bauen kann.
> ...



Das wäre dann die Gegend in der vor ewigen Zeiten mal die Bundesgartenschau war? Auf den ersten Blick würde ich auch sagen dass es da niemand stören dürfte wenn dort eine Dirt-Strecke entstünde. Die Gegend wird sowieso zur Naherholung genutzt und ist so groß dass man nicht mit Hundebesitzern, Joggern, etc. in Konflikt kommen sollte. Also wäre erst mal angesagt zu überprüfen wie die Gegend, den Bebauungsplan (oder wie sich dieser nennt) betreffend, klassifiziert ist?


----------



## *JO* (24. September 2003)

naja glaub kaum das wir probleme mit Joggern oder so bekommen da wo ich mir das angeguggt haben is kein Weg
und das gehört zum Frankfurter Grüngürtel glaube kaum das da was gebaut wird und erst recht ne Unter der A 66 *g
mfg JO


----------



## Trailman (24. September 2003)

Hallo,

Also, das Gebiet da kenne ich, ich wohne nicht allzuweit von da!!!

Wenn man da euch helfen kann beim Bauen oda so, bin ich dabei!!!

Wenn du/ihr genaueres wisst könnt ihr ja ne PM schicken oder so.

Ich wäre dabei 

Mfg Basti


----------



## *JO* (24. September 2003)

ja genau solche beiträge hatte ich erwartet *g Super danke mach ich sobald wir was wissen.
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (24. September 2003)

hi!
wuerde mich im rahmen meiner zeitlichen moeglichkeiten (abi......) auch am bau beteiligen...... kul fände ich allerdings wenn man das von der stadt als geduldet angesehen bekommen koennte, weil 2 tage ang schaufeln damit das zeug dann 3 tage lang steht tu ich net....


mfg
yo


----------



## THEYO (24. September 2003)

axo: wir ham das gelaende schon seit ein paar wochen im auge *gg*...


mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (24. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *axo: wir ham das gelaende schon seit ein paar wochen im auge *gg*...
> 
> 
> ...


ah genausowas hab ich mir schon gedacht *g 2.6 Nokian reifen spuren hab ich doch richtig gesehn *gg
ja mein ich ja mit "Legalisieren"
also ich kümmer mich mla drumm wo mann da was amchen muss 
kann ja gerade eh net biken.
tsch mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (25. September 2003)

AH @ THEYO 

habt ihr schonmal was wegen legalisierung gemacht ??
würde §cheiße kommen wenn ich da gefragt hab und ich das jetzt nochmal mache *gg
danke mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (25. September 2003)

en kollege von mir hat sich schonmal bissl was ueberlegt, aber definitiv angelaufen is noch nix, problem is halt dasss du gleich mit nem richtigen konzept da ankommen musst...... sonst gibts da keine chancen auf erfolg vermute ich mal...

mfg
yo


----------



## Trailman (26. September 2003)

Hallo,

sollte das da dann so inetwa aussehen?!


----------



## Trailman (26. September 2003)

Moin 

von mir ein paar Freunde, das sind wahrscheinlich 4Mann, die würden wenn es ihre Zeit erlaubt auch noch mithelfen die Strecke zubauen und auch bei anderen sachen wo damit zutun haben.

Mfg Basti


----------



## Frank (27. September 2003)

Vorausgesetzt, ihr macht das von Anfang an richtig und habt den §§§-Krieg gewonnen, würde ich auch mal mit Werkzeug und Muskelkraft vorbei schauen!


----------



## seig25 (27. September 2003)

... sollten wir auf jeden fall auftreten.
Hello Jungz.
Also ein paar von euch, glaube ich zu kennen - vom BK in OF.
Der Gedanke, eine Strecke - egal ob neu oder bestehend - original legalisieren zu lassen, wird schon seit längerer Zeit von den verschiedensten Personen gehegt. Blöd ist´s nur, wenn viele Einzelkämpfer eigentlich alle dasselbe wollen, und sich dann aber die Behörden fragen, was diese De-Organisation soll.
Wenn wir das nächste Mal dort (OF) sind, sollten wir mal miteinander reden und unsere Gedanken bzw. Vorhaben bündeln, damit wir gemeinsam zum Ziel kommen.
Zu Theyo kann ich nur staten, daß es korrekt ist. Alle neuen Aktionen müssen im Voraus geplant sein, und ohne Konzept (Vorschlag, Skizzen, Risiken, Naturschutz, Jugendarbeit, ...) braucht man gar nichts anzufangen.
Vielleicht können wir dieses Board hier nutzen, um die Erfahrungen der bisherigen Einzelkämpfer zusammenzutragen, um nicht evtl. wieder die selben Fehler zu machen...

Wenn´s dann mal soweit ist, daß wir legal oder geduldet mit Strecken(aus)bau starten dürfen und ums Anpacken mit Hammer, Schaufel, Säge usw. geht, bin ich natürlich dabei.

           !! 2getha we´re strong !!

Gabe


----------



## THEYO (27. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von seig25 _
> *
> 
> !! 2getha we´re strong !!
> ...



yeah gabe, so muss dass klingen!!

CHAKA (  ) WIR SCHAFFEN DAS 

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## perikles (27. September 2003)

Hi, ich wurde euch auch gerne helfen, einfach bescheid sagen, habe ein paar "Werzeugen"
Saluti
tano


----------



## Bapho (28. September 2003)

Wär wahrscheinlich auch dabei mit 2 Kumpels ! 1 DHler und Dirter , 1 DHler und 1 Trialer 

Wir würden soviel für nur eine verdreckte schanze geben aber bei uns gibts net soviel   Aber ma mit anderen leuten zu biken und sich auszutauschen und rumzuspassten iss bestimmt ober lustisch 

Helfen würden wir denk ich ma schon ! ich auf jeden fall meine beiden kumpels wissen halt noch nix davon


----------



## Sheep (28. September 2003)

hi

*feu*
fänd ich geil 
also beim bau bin ich dabei wenn ich gebraucht werde sacht bescheit 
sind zwar wieder 20-30mins fahrt aber was solls *grinz*
zum bg dauerts 45 mins
fänds zwar besser wenn man hier in bornheim und umgebung was machn könnte aber scheiß drauf wie geasagt ich bin dabei
ich denke ich könnt auch noch ein paar fleißige hände mitbringen

greez
sheep


----------



## *JO* (28. September 2003)

Hi und Hallo
war 3 Tage weg und hier hat sich ja echt viel getan *g
würd mich mal intressieren ob schomal jemand probiert hat im Frankfurt ne Strecke zu legalisieren oder so ?Wäar echt vorteilhaft
das zu wissen und Ansonsten könnte man sich ja mal treffen und pläne"Skizzen" machen oder Unterschriften sammeln *g
weiß jemand wie oder wo man sich da melden sollte ?
würd ich nämlich jetzt gerade mal höfflichst machen da ich eh net biken kann.
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (28. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *Hi und Hallo
> war 3 Tage weg und hier hat sich ja echt viel getan *g
> würd mich mal intressieren ob schomal jemand probiert hat im Frankfurt ne Strecke zu legalisieren oder so ?Wäar echt vorteilhaft
> ...



Hi!

also ich werd morgen mal ganz unverbindlich bei ershiedenen aemtern der stadt frankfurt anrufen und klären, welche vorraussetzungen der jeweilige antragsteller (also wir) erfuellen muessten um die trails von anfang an legal zu kriegen. dann werden wir wohl uns irgendwann mal alle mit bikes dort treffen und en paar photos von der location und wenns irgendjemand schafft en entwurf des späteren parks machen. dann koennten wir thoretisch noch en video macen, in dem wir vorstellen was wir ueberhaupt machen, ich denke mal 99% der mitarbeiter der stadt frankfurt ham keine ahnung was dirt jump ist! das video koennte man ja zum beispiel in of machen. dann muessen wir wohl mal so ne art nutzungsregeln fuer den parc präsentieren koennen, von wegen ahftungsausschluss und so. dann muessten wir warscheinlich noch was ueber die bauweise der dirts erklären, d.h. wo wir die erde herkriegen, was wir fuer unterstuetzung ham (z.b.: bauunternehmen --> erde, bikeshops --> werbebanner, die als absperrung dienen.....) der satdt sollten nach moeglichkeit durch den park gar keine kosten entstehen, sonst wird das eh nix mit der legalisierung! am besten waers natuerlich wenn wir ne art Interssengemwinschaft gruenden wuerden, das is unverbindlicher als en verein und hat vor der stadt en ähnlichen stellenwert. was halt noch richtig kul waere, waere wenn wir da ne art abschliessbare sathlbox haetten, wo wir schaufeln und so reintuen koennten, damit die niemand klaut. vielleicht koennen wir auch ne unterschrifetenaktion (mit adresseund telefon-nr.) starten, um die stadt davon zu ueberzeugen das es en ganzen haufen dirt-interressierter in ffm gibt. die unterschriftenzettel koennten wir dann in den shops auslegen..... also ideen ueber ideen, ihr koennt ja mal was dazu schreiben!!

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (28. September 2003)

ja ja ich sprudel auch vor idee'n *g
also mit Trailman hab ich ne weile im ICq gelabert und der meinte das er en Baunternehmer kennen würde.
das mit dem Video hätten wir  schon denke ich mal *gg
www.X-tream-biker.de
das so ne Low Version von dem was wir in Ffm alle so machen ->wir haben's auch noch mit einer besseren version auf CD
(na Sheep da guggste ne ? *lol*)
aber ich mein wir könnten auh noch eins machen
ja ich hab mal jemand ne Anfrage geschickt auch bauplane wür Dirt's die könnt ich einfach audrucken und dnan hätten wir das auch schon.
mfg JO


----------



## Sheep (29. September 2003)

bist es also doch *grinz*

ah jo ich bin dafür wir treffen uns haubtwache oder so und fahrn dann da ma hin ich kann mir nicht so richtig vorstellen wo die stelle genau is 

und ich würde den behörden nichts vom bk zeigen der ist auf alle fälle illegal nicht das die uns den noch schließen!!!

greez
sheep


----------



## fastmike (29. September 2003)

Ich find das keine gute Idee am Bk in O.nen Video für die Behörden zu machen,denn überlegt doch ma,nur geduldet.Wir wollen doch nicht unnötig schlafende Hunde wecken.Dann ham mer nähmlich nix mehr. Schnelle Grüße an euch.


----------



## guuuude (29. September 2003)

Kleiner Tip, vielleicht solltet ihr bevor ihr auf die Stadt rennt lieber mal die Unterlagen  dem Tillman zeigen. Ich denke das er bestimmt mal drüberschaut und eventuelle Fehler und verbesserungs Vorschläge machen/bzw darauf hinweisen kann.

mfg

@Trailman
Sorry dsa ich Dir auf deine PM nicht geantwortet habe deshalb kurz hier

Ich bin vor ......ca achne ich sachs lieber ned aber es ist schon ne laaange Zeit her als ich BMX gefahren bin!!!!

Jetzt fahr ich nur noch ein bissi bergauf und ein wenig Bergrunter aber nix Springen und so "gefährliche"  Sachen!!!!


----------



## *JO* (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Ich find das keine gute Idee am Bk in O.nen Video für die Behörden zu machen,denn überlegt doch ma,nur geduldet.Wir wollen doch nicht unnötig schlafende Hunde wecken.Dann ham mer nähmlich nix mehr. Schnelle Grüße an euch. *



jo haste recht aber dann müssen wir mal guggen wo wr das machen weil wenn wir af dem Goethe brunnen rumhüpfen is es ja auch net das wahre. . .
vielleicht können wir uns ja von anderen bikern was *leihen*  

@Sheep 
jap können wir ma machen aber wie du weißt is bei mir gerade nix mit beiken wegen bikelossigkeit ^^-> hab aber noch en Stadtrad

hab mich jetzt mal informiert und bin dabei hier auf den Namen Michael Paris gestoßen is en vorsitzender der SPD in Hessen oder Frankfurt der hat auch den Arbenteuer Spielplatz Riederwald gegründet und setzt sich auch so für die Jugend in also an den werde ich jetzt mal ne Mail schreiben->und die vorher an den Tillman schicken<-

allerdings war ich heute 
nochmal da und hab 2 Sach Schlechtere sachen festgestellt 
1. Man muss noch kräftig treten wenn man auf speed kommen will 
2. wenn wir ein Bauunternehmen ätten das uns Erde bringen könnte wüsste ich nicht wie das bis da hin fahren soll^^
 aber never give up mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (29. September 2003)

Den Flächennutzungsplan (F-Plan) für Ginnheim gibt es hier, unter den Brücken fände ich da nix, was mtb-hinderlich wäre. 

Den Bebauungsplan zum BUGA-Gelände, das man auf dem F-Plan gut erkennt*, sollte man im Umweltamt einsehen, das hat damals die ganzen BUGA-Genehmigungen gemacht (konkret hatte ich die Arbeit damit, ca. ein Dutzend Aktenordner voll).



*) den S-Bahnhof an der nördlichen Brücke gab es nur während der BUGA!


----------



## *JO* (29. September 2003)

jo ja klasse danke für die links die haben geholfen muss jetzt nur noch guggen wie ich die mail an den Herrn Michael Paris 
gestalte.
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *jo ja klasse danke für die links die haben geholfen muss jetzt nur noch guggen wie ich die mail an den Herrn Michael Paris
> gestalte.
> mfg JO *



Was willst Du mit Michael Paris, da ärgerst Du nur die anderen Parteien, die es in der Stadtverordnetenversammlung gibt, wenn Du nicht auch Leute von ihnen fragst. Frankfurt ist da ein ziemlich glattes Parkett. Man geht am besten immer erst dann an die Parteien, wenn der Magistrat nicht will. 

Schreib´an 
Joachim Vandreike* 
Bürgermeister und Sportdezernent
Dezernat II - Sport und Wohnungswesen
Römerberg 23
60311 Frankfurt am Main
++49 (0)69 212 38132 
++49 (0)69 212 30738 
[email protected] 


*) auch SPD


----------



## *JO* (29. September 2003)

ok danke !
werd ich machen 
zum glück hab ich die mail noch net gemacht *g
was sollte man dem sinnesgemäs schreiben ?
lieber herr. . .  
ich möchte hiermit über unser anliegen einen bikepark in frankfurt zu erstellen befragen ob wir das gelände Xy zu´r verfügung gestellt bekommen
 wir ich bitt sie hiermit um einen Termin für ein gesprächt. . .  
mit Freundlichen Grüßen J. r.

mfg JO ??


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *ok danke ! werd ich machen
> was sollte man dem sinnesgemäs schreiben ?*



Das kriegen wir schon hin (siehe PM von eben). Erst mal druck´ Dir die F-Plan-Ausschnitte aus, auf denen Du die Flächen markierst, um die es gehen könnte. Dann sollten wir Katasterkarten besorgen (ich weiß, wo). 

Man muß immer so vorgehen, daß die Behörden am wenigsten Arbeit haben. Die meiste Arbeit ist oft nicht, JA oder NEIN zu sagen, sondern die Sch....-Sucherei und das ganze Papiergewühl.


----------



## THEYO (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Ich find das keine gute Idee am Bk in O.nen Video für die Behörden zu machen,denn überlegt doch ma,nur geduldet.Wir wollen doch nicht unnötig schlafende Hunde wecken.Dann ham mer nähmlich nix mehr. Schnelle Grüße an euch. *



joa, ich meine ja nur ausschnittsweise of, wo man nichts erkennen kann. also nur die aktion, nicht etwa anfahrt oder sowas. wenn dann nur en part in nem vorstellungsvideo. wer andere vorschläge fuer locations fuer das video hat kann ja mal was sagen.

mfg
yo


----------



## guuuude (29. September 2003)

@Tillman
 Hi
Die Scheiß Bank am Altkönig iss immer noch Kaputt!! Ich hätt mir fast meinen Ar... aufgerissen ;-)))

mfg


----------



## *JO* (29. September 2003)

Also bis die location unter der A 66 übertroffen wird vergeht aber noch en bisssie *gg 
da is auch 500m weiter en Alsi dicker + punkt
 @ THEYO
hast du mal angerufen ??

vorschläge fürs Video wären aber echt net schlecht
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (29. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von guuuude _
> *@Tillman
> Hi
> Die Scheiß Bank am Altkönig iss immer noch Kaputt!! Ich hätt mir fast meinen Ar... aufgerissen ;-)))
> ...



Wird auch noch dauern, einfach nich´ draufsetzen!

Aber was soll die Bank im Thread über Dirt-Trails unter Frankfurter Brücken?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (30. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *Also bis die location unter der A 66 übertroffen wird vergeht aber noch en bisssie *gg
> da is auch 500m weiter en Alsi dicker + punkt
> @ THEYO
> ...



bin noch net dazu gekommen..... hatte heute null zeit und gestern war ich arbeiten... werds morgen ma probieren!!

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (30. September 2003)

Hallo

dann lass das mal mit dem Telefonieren ich schrieb ne ordentliche Mail unddann is ok net das wir alle gleichzeitig was machen
mfg JO


----------



## Dr.Velo (30. September 2003)

Gude, 

 is ne nice idee, wenn ihr hilfe braucht meldet euch !!!  
 bin aufjedenfall dabei ...


----------



## *JO* (30. September 2003)

@ Dr.Velo 

jo dankee   
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (30. September 2003)

wir meussen halt zusehen dass wir das mit der legalisierung des spots so schnell wie moeglich duch kriegen, dann koennen wir anfangen zu schaufeln!! also jeder der kontakt zu bauunternehmen hat kann ja schon lan anfragen wie des aussieht mit lehmaushub!!

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (30. September 2003)

naja ich würd sagen
soo schnell müssen wir auch net machen . .. . is jetzt eh winter aber das mit den auunternehmen stimmt schon aber wie schonmal gesagt ich weiß net wie die das dort hinkarren sollten 
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [downhillsau] (2. Oktober 2003)

> von mir ein paar Freunde, das sind wahrscheinlich 4Mann, die würden wenn es ihre Zeit erlaubt auch noch mithelfen die Strecke zubauen und auch bei anderen sachen wo damit zutun haben.



ich denke mal du meinst damit auch unter anderem mich, oder niko ?
ich wäre sicher mit dabei, kenne auch ein paar leute aus dem thread hier von u.a. OF.
nur wenn wir schon was bei der stadt beantragen wollen, sollten wir mind. zusammen dort aufkreuzen, oder eine unterschriftenaktion machen. hoffentlich sind die leute in frankfurt cooler drauf, als die förster und bürgermeister im taunus


----------



## Tilman (2. Oktober 2003)

Laß die blöden Unterschriftenlisten! Was sollen die Dinger denn bewirken?

Ich habe inzwischen auch Kollegen empfohlen, jeden, der da unterschreibt, zu krallen und zu fragen, warum er zwar unterschreibt, aber nix machen will..... Nur gut, daß ich die Listen noch nicht erwischt habe, die hier im Vordertaunus angeblich herumgeistern.

Kurzum, Unterschriftenlisten sind überflüssig. Entweder, eine Idee taugt was oder nicht. Eine schlechte Idee wird auch durch tausend Unterschriften nicht besser.


----------



## Caracal (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *Laß die blöden Unterschriftenlisten! Was sollen die Dinger denn bewirken?
> 
> Ich habe inzwischen auch Kollegen empfohlen, jeden, der da unterschreibt, zu krallen und zu fragen, warum er zwar unterschreibt, aber nix machen will..... Nur gut, daß ich die Listen noch nicht erwischt habe, die hier im Vordertaunus angeblich herumgeistern.
> ...



Die Liste soll wahrscheinlich dazu dienen, zu zeigen, wie viele Leute hinter dem Projekt stehen und daran mitarbeiten, bzw. die Früchte der Arbeit genießen wollen. Also ohne Sinn ist so ein Ding nicht finde ich, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung ob die Personen die letztendlich die Genehmigung erteilen sollen ein Interesse daran hätten.
Deinen Einwand [sofern ich ihn richtig verstanden habe], dass nämlich die Aussagekraft einer solchen Unterschriftenliste, auf das oben Genannte bezogen, doch eher gering ist, da offenbar mehr auf Quantität Wert gelegt wird, kann ich aber nachvollziehen.


----------



## [downhillsau] (2. Oktober 2003)

die sollen vielleicht bewirken, dass man zeigt, dass es mehr als nur eine handvoll leute gibt, die an dem sport interessiert sind und eine strecke in ihrer nähe haben wollen, wo sie diesen sport ausüben 

schlag doch was besseres vor, wenn du dich so toll auskennst.
ich hab auch schon mehrere briefe an verschiene rathäuser in verschiedenen städten geschrieben, in denen ich auch info-material über dirt-biken beigelegt habe, damit sich die herren bürgermeister etc. auch vorstellen können was das ist.
und mit all diesen briefen und bitten hab ich genau *0* 
erreicht.

warum soll man keine unterschriften sammeln?schaden kanns nicht. und zum thema, leute die unterschreiben und sich nicht am streckenbau beteiligen: die meisten leute, die unterschreiben werden, wohnen in der umgebung von FFM, werden also nicht weit weg von der strecke wohnen, und so automatisch dort fahren und bauen, da es sich einfach anbietet, und es so eine gelegenheit zum fahren in der umgebung kaum gibt.


----------



## Tilman (2. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [downhillsau] _
> *schlag doch was besseres vor, wenn du dich so toll auskennst.
> ich hab auch schon mehrere briefe an verschiene rathäuser in verschiedenen städten geschrieben, in denen ich auch info-material über dirt-biken beigelegt habe, damit sich die herren bürgermeister etc. auch vorstellen können was das ist.
> und mit all diesen briefen und bitten hab ich genau 0
> erreicht.*



Was stand denn in den Briefen drin? Haste denn auch einen konkreten Vorschlag gemacht, wo es lang gehen könnte?  Oder meinst Du, die Leute werden durch Deine Infos zu DH- oder Dirt-Experten?


----------



## Dr.Velo (2. Oktober 2003)

Gude,

Find ich ne nice idea, wenn ihr hilfe braucht einfach melden!!! Bin aufjedenfall mit am start!!!!!!!!!!

    Mfg. DR.Velo


----------



## *JO* (6. Oktober 2003)

Hallo
also konnte mich lange nciht melden weil mein PC 2-3 mal total an ***** **** ****  ***** gegangen ist
hatte auch kaum zeit desahlb konnte ich auch leider noch keinen Brief schreiben SRY
mach mich aber morgen dran und dann is das bald feddisch.
und ich glaub wir müssen kein Video drehen. nach etwas nachdenken ist mir ein bild in den Sinn gekommen das Dirt Jumper SEHR gut erklärt.
mfg JO


----------



## Lupo (7. Oktober 2003)

cooles Bild, Jo aber nix für die Sesselpubser in den Amtsstuben.
Die denken dann gleich, sie müssten die Verantwortung übernehmen wenn sich einer von euch dabei auf die Fresse legt (cc-ler) oder sich den Hals bricht.
Also nehm lieber was zivileres.


----------



## Tilman (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Lupo _
> *aber nix für die Sesselpubser in den Amtsstuben.
> Die denken dann gleich, sie müssten die Verantwortung übernehmen wenn sich einer von euch dabei auf die Fresse legt (cc-ler) oder sich den Hals bricht.*



Unsinn. Dann dürfte es z.B. Anlagen wie in Linz/Donau nicht geben.


----------



## Hardtailpride (7. Oktober 2003)

Find ich echt ne super-idee, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn's denn hoffentlich genmigt wird  
Was ham die Behoerden denn so gesagt yo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (7. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Hardtailpride _
> *Find ich echt ne super-idee, ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei wenn's denn hoffentlich genmigt wird
> Was ham die Behoerden denn so gesagt yo? *


HI
welchen JO/YO meinst du ? *g den "THEYO" oder mich ? *JO* ?
also ich komm jetzt gerade GAR net dazu den Brief zu schreiben aber morgen(Mittwoch) mach ich das 100 Pro
das Problem is nur das ich @moment eh kein bike habe also ich könnte nur mit meinem Stadtrad zum buddeln kommen ->is nix mit Sprünge testen
UND KENNT NOCH JEMAND EINEN BAUHERREN DER UNS ERDE HERBEISCHAFT ??-> dann könnten wir auch Table's bauen und dann is auch ne gefährlich! 
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (7. Oktober 2003)

ich hab weil der *jo* meinte er wuerde da nen brief hinschreiben dass ersma gelassen. bin ab heut abend ersma fuer 10 tage in frongraisch also kann ich mich darum gar net kuemmern.....

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (7. Oktober 2003)

jap tuht mir leid das ich des noch ne gemacht hab sry *g
aber  
mfg JO


----------



## Trailman (8. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

habt ihr denn schon genaue vorstellungen wie die Strecke aussehen soll und wie groß sie werden soll?.
Oder sogar eine Skizze...?
Ich glaube nähmlich nicht das man bei der Stadt ohne genau vorstellung von dem Projekt was erreichen kann.

Mfg Basti


----------



## *JO* (8. Oktober 2003)

Hi
also ne genaue Skizze hab ich auch noch net aber 
ich denke das wie diese "steinschräge also anfahrt's hügel nehmen und dann aber den bis jetzt *größten* *g Jumpr weg machen müssen da es sonst ne geht mit dem speed und dann einfach en paar Dirt's ->table's oder so en kleinen 90° grad sprung->kann manja ma nausprobieren was weiß ich da kann man ja kreativ werden  
mfg JO


----------



## [downhillsau] (8. Oktober 2003)

wenn ihr wirklich einen brief schreiben wollt, stellt den doch vielleicht mal ins forum, oder schickt ihn an tilman bevor ihr ihn wegschickt.

könnte es nicht vielleicht mehr bringen, wenn sich alle, die an dem spot interessiert sind, sich an einem tag mal in FFM treffen, und alle zusammen zur behörde gehen, und das anliegen vor
tragen und ne art präsentation über den sport und die location machen?
vielleicht könnte das im brief noch aufgeführt werden, sodass man vielleicht schon mal einen termin bei den behörden ausmacht, wann man sein anliegen dort vortragen kann.bin nämlich nicht sehr zuversichtlich, dass ein brief, von nur einem einzigen verfasst groß was bewirken kann.

ein video ist vielleicht auch nicht unbedingt nötig, aber nehmt vielleicht einfach ein dirter-bild wo einer "normal" drüberspringt, und nicht unbedingt mit einem no-hander. sicher ist sicher....!
videos und bilder vom spot, wo die trails entstehen sollen, halte ich allerdings für überaus wichtig, damit die behörden auch was damit anfangen können/den platz vielleicht sogar selbst kennen, und gleich sagen können ob/ja oder nein, und nicht vielleicht gar nicht erst drauf eingehen, weil sie nicht genau wissen, welche brücke denn jetzt genau gemeint ist.

@tilman: es mag vielleicht einige leute geben, die lieber schauffeln lassen als selber schauffeln. ich und mein bekanntenkreis gehören jedoch nicht zu solcher art personnen, wenn ich eine schauffel in die hände kriege, helf ich natürlich mit sprünge etc. zu schauffeln. die faulheit sich für den spot einzusetzen und zu buddeln sollte man bitte nicht auf alle beziehen!


----------



## *JO* (8. Oktober 2003)

@ downhillsau
ja Tilman und ich haben schon einen Brief in Arbeit
da kommen die karten kein -bebaupläne usw.
das mit dem bild von dem jetzigen zustand der Strecke is keine schlöechte idee aber erstmal höhren was Tilman dazu sagt 
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (8. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [downhillsau]_
> *es mag vielleicht einige leute geben, die lieber schauffeln lassen als selber schauffeln. ich und mein bekanntenkreis gehören jedoch nicht zu solcher art personnen, wenn ich eine schauffel in die hände kriege, helf ich natürlich mit sprünge etc. zu schauffeln. die faulheit sich für den spot einzusetzen und zu buddeln sollte man bitte nicht auf alle beziehen! *



Ich kann nur von den *Fakten* ausgehen, und die sind, daß sich hier kein Biker rührt. 

Wenn das Gegenteil der Fall ist, warum kommt dann keiner von euch mal zum Umweltamt des Landkreises (zu mir, Landratsamt Bad Homburg, Zi. 3 212), zum Naturpark (Usingen) oder zum Forst (Königstein), damit man mal darüber reden kann?

So zäh, wie das bei Euch läuft, soll noch einer sagen, Behörden seien langsam und umständlich. Da seid Ihr  - bis zum Beweis des gegenteiles - wesentlich unständlichkeitsrekordverdächtiger! Und bei alledem verstehe ich nicht, was daran so kompliziert sein soll.

Wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Schaufeln schmeißen.


----------



## *JO* (11. Oktober 2003)

ja ok jetzt zerrobbt euch net
ich hab noch ein Problem der Brief is fertisch zu abschicken allerding#s bräuchte ich noch 
1. Ein Bild von der Strecke im Jetztigen zustand
(am besten posten)
2. Alle möglichen pläne und karten die da noch dazu gehören

wäre super wenn ihr mir helfen könntet
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

kann nicht mal jemand bilder machen ?? ich hab keine digi cam und weill nciht éxtra en Film anfangen und lerh machen amchen usw. Bitte solang ich die Bilder net hab kann ich das nicht 
abschicken !!!!
Und Tilman kannst du mir bitte nochmal sagen was für karten da noch mitgeschcikt werden müssen denn bebauungsplan hab ich schon.
( [email protected] )für bilder oder karten
mfg JO


----------



## Caracal (12. Oktober 2003)

Bis wann sollen die Bilder denn da sein? Wenn ich da was versuchen würde dürfte das ewig dauern (Kamera auftreiben, Bilder entwickeln), also Jemand hier aus dem Forum mit ner Digitalkamera wäre da ne bessere Wahl. Wenn sich sonst aber gar keiner findet versuche ichs.


----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

jo also wenn sich hier bis heute Abend nix tuht fah ich da morgen hin und amch papier fotos die müssen dann aber auch noch entwickelt werden
und ich brauche noch diese Karten 
mfg JO


----------



## Da wo Flo is (12. Oktober 2003)

...soltte man sich erstmal ahören, was so ein Amt denn gerne haben möchte. Bei diesem Sportdezernenten kann man sicher etwas erfahren. Im Anschluss dann noch ein wenig Jugendarbeiter, wie Gabe schon meinte.
Habe mal eine Strecke gebaut und wir mussten einen Verein gründen!!!!
Bilder vom Sport würde ich nicht blind senden. Bloss weil wir (zurecht) Spass am Sport haben, müssen wir den Kollegen vom Amt nicht mit unseren Rädern und Tricks nerven.
Bin für anrufen, fragen und dann persönlich hingehen und das Bild von unter der Brücke mitnehmen.
Lasst uns alle erstmal in der Stadt am Brunnen treffen und dann einen Plan für die kommende Woche machen.
Morgen. Montag 13.10.2003 um 20 UHR?

Grüße, Flo


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *kann nicht mal jemand bilder machen ?? ich hab keine digi cam und weill nciht éxtra en Film anfangen und lerh machen amchen usw. Bitte solang ich die Bilder net hab kann ich das nicht
> abschicken !!!!
> Und Tilman kannst du mir bitte nochmal sagen was für karten da noch mitgeschcikt werden müssen denn bebauungsplan hab ich schon.
> ...



Nimm den entsprechenden Kartenausschnitt aus http://www.pvfrm.de/atlas/fnp/ffm.htm (richtige Stelle anklicken, dann kommt die Detailkarte) und markiere dann die entsprechende Stelle mit einem Pfeil o.ä. Das reicht.

Wer übrigens meint, man solle keine Bilder an die Behörden schicken, macht einen großen Fehler. Denn er setzt voraus, daß sich die Behörden auskennen. Das ist aber nicht der Fall, so daß es imemr sinnvoll ist, den Behörden darzustellen, was man macht. Das gilt gerade beim Mountain Biking, wo die Vorurteile in der Regel gehäufter vorkommen als die Sachkenntnisse.

Wo soll´s denn nun genau sein, ich hab´ne DigiCam.


----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

So den karten ausschnitt mab ich 
.. . . .oder? is ok so ?)
brauch ich noch andere Sachen . . .-> karten )
wenn net mach ich morgen noch ein real Foto und dann geht das so Dienstag -Mittwoch weg blöd ic nur das ich dann die erste ferien Woche net da bin aber mit VIEl glück könnten wir ja schon am letzten ferien WE buddeln *ggg
da die karte die bis jetzt schon hin kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

karte so ok ?


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *So den karten ausschnitt mab ich
> .. . . .oder? is ok so ?)
> brauch ich noch andere Sachen . . .-> karten ) *



Ich denk´, eine Übersichtskarte so wie aus den Inetrnet reicht erst mal. Denn es macht keinen Sinn, sich mit Einzelheiten herumzuschlagen, wenn es darum geht, erst mal grundsätzlich zu checken, ob sich die Stadt mit so einer Sache anfreunden kann. Und dafür braucht sie eigentlich erst mal nur Info über 
 das WO (Karte)
 das WIE (Bilder)*
 das WER (wer Ihr seid)


*) *@ Da wo Flo is* Ich hatte mal einen Bauantrag von einem Verein auf dem Tisch, der auf seinem Sportgelände im Wald japanisches Bogenschiessen betreibt. Wenn die Leute in ihrem Antrag nicht erklärt hätten, was das ist, hätte ich nachfragen müssen usw. usw. 
Da gibt man einer Behörde besser gleich die Info, die sie ohnehin braucht. 
Und wenn man an den Dezernenten schreibt, weil es ggf. etwas politisch ist, sollte man nie vergessen, daß der Mensch nicht nur Chef einer Behörde, sondern mehrerer Behörden ist, also schon aus Zeitgründen wahrscheinlich noch weniger über die Einzelheiten wissen kann.


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *karte so ok ? *



Wenn die Pfeilspitze da ist, wo auch die Location ist, dann ja

(sonst nein)


----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

ja ich glaub da soll die location hin *g
kann cih eigendlich damit rechnen das die ein gespräch mit mir wollen ?
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *ja ich glaub da soll die location hin *g
> kann cih eigendlich damit rechnen das die ein gespräch mit mir wollen ?
> mfg JO *



Kommt drauf an, ich würde die Sache mal so sehen, daß eine schriftliche Antwort genauso gut wäre, wenn man damit erfährt, wer die Sache dann tatsächlich auf den Tisch bekommt (mit dem man sich dann sicher eingehender unterhalten kann).

Übrigens schreib "Bauplan", nicht "Bebauungsplan"!!!


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *ja ich glaub da soll die location hin *g
> kann cih eigendlich damit rechnen das die ein gespräch mit mir wollen ?
> mfg JO *



Kommt drauf an, ich würde die Sache mal so sehen, daß eine schriftliche Antwort genauso gut wäre, wenn man damit erfährt, wer die Sache dann tatsächlich auf den Tisch bekommt (mit dem man sich dann sicher eingehender unterhalten kann).

Übrigens schreib "Bauplan", nicht "Bebauungsplan"!!!


----------



## *JO* (12. Oktober 2003)

hi
ok das mit dem bauplan mach ich
wenn ich ein gespräch bekomme sollte ich dann acuh fragen ob wir en wasser (und/Oder) Stromanschluss bekommen ?
oder wäre das zu viel gewagt ?
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (12. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *hi
> ok das mit dem bauplan mach ich
> wenn ich ein gespräch bekomme sollte ich dann acuh fragen ob wir en wasser (und/Oder) Stromanschluss bekommen ?
> ...



Immer eins nach dem anderen. Wichtig ist zuerst, daß überhaupt Zustimmung signalisiert wird oder daß die Stadt schreibt, was noch u klären wäre.

Anbei noch ein Foto vom Trial-Park Linz


----------



## *JO* (13. Oktober 2003)

1.mal *push*. .. muss immer auf 1 stehen is wichtig *gg
2.hat keiner bilder ? von der Strecke war heute wieder da   
mfg JO


----------



## sas 72 (14. Oktober 2003)

habe in dem bugagelände schon mehrere kleinere doubles gebastelt. von den sprüngen hat keiner länger als drei tage gehalten.der dreckhügel unter der brücke wurde abends gebastelt und war am nächsten morgen zerstört.weiter vorne unter der selben brücke ist eine kleine rythmsection im gebüsch versteckt,die ist allerdings sehr renovierungsbedürftig.wenn ihr da was haben wollt was hält,dann müsst ihr mit dem bagger ran,sonst kommen wieder die naturschützerschwuchteln und zerstören alles.habt ihr euch schon gedanken über die bewässerung gemacht?unter der brücke zerfällt auch bester lehm nach kurzer zeit zu staub.bin auch diesen sonntag wieder in der bundesgartenschau am graben wer will kann gerne helfen.übrigens sehr geile strecke auf dem foto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (14. Oktober 2003)

jo wir mchen das Legal dann können da auch die "Naturschwuchtel" 
nix sagen und bewässerung weissen wir noch net aber  100 meter weiter is en Teich der normalerweiße bestimmt auch mit wasser gefüllt ist.
das heißt der s Künstlich angelegt also haben die da auch ne Wasserleitung hin . . . . 
mfg JO
also das mit den Foto's macht jetzt wahrscheinluich en fraund von mir.
mfg JO


----------



## Lupo (14. Oktober 2003)

Hi JO,
wenn dein Kumpel das mit den Fotos nicht hinkriegt kann ich dir auch welche machen. Allerdings erst am Samstag, sonst isses schon zu dunkel bis ich von der Arbeit komm.
gruss, Wolfgang


----------



## *JO* (14. Oktober 2003)

also di Bilder sind da *g 
muss jetzt morgen nur noch abschicken
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sas 72 _
> *habe in dem bugagelände schon mehrere kleinere doubles gebastelt. von den sprüngen hat keiner länger als drei tage gehalten.der dreckhügel unter der brücke wurde abends gebastelt und war am nächsten morgen zerstört.weiter vorne unter der selben brücke ist eine kleine rythmsection im gebüsch versteckt,die ist allerdings sehr renovierungsbedürftig.wenn ihr da was haben wollt was hält,dann müsst ihr mit dem bagger ran,sonst kommen wieder die naturschützerschwuchteln und zerstören alles.habt ihr euch schon gedanken über die bewässerung gemacht?unter der brücke zerfällt auch bester lehm nach kurzer zeit zu staub.bin auch diesen sonntag wieder in der bundesgartenschau am graben wer will kann gerne helfen.übrigens sehr geile strecke auf dem foto. *



Meinst Du, mit diesem geistigen Bullshit (Naturschutzschwuchteln....) tust Du *JO* einen Gefallen?

Und _illegales Graben_ findest Du wohl besonders heldenhaft. Prost Mahlzeit, nix kapiert!

Erst denken, dann posten!


----------



## Bender-Styler (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *
> 
> Meinst Du, mit diesem geistigen Bullshit (Naturschutzschwuchteln....) tust Du *JO* einen Gefallen?
> ...



@Tilman, lass ihn doch seine meinung sagen! Du äußerst ja deine auch!  Und in einer gewissen weiße hat sas 72 *Recht*, wenn ihr Naturschutz Typen uns nix erlaubt oder Legaliesiert,  müssen wir halt illegal graben. 
Also denk mal drüber nach!!!   

_Ihr seid alle etwas neben der Spur eh? Und wherethefukk ist Kransberg??_


----------



## Tilman (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Bender-Styler _
> *Also denk mal drüber nach!!!*



Ich werde in diesem Thread nicht darüber diskutieren, daß (im Gegensatz zum *JO*)  noch keine(r) bei mir war, dem ich als _Naturschutz Typ_ etwas genehmigen könnte und auch Du Deinen Hintern nicht von Kransberg nach Bad Homburg ´rüber bekommst, sondern nur Lamento machst. Ich kann mir ja die  Antragsteller nicht selber backen. Nehmt euch da an *JO* mal ein Beispiel!

Also denkt mal drüber nach!!!

Im übrigen ging mein Statement dahin, ob man mit der Meinung von sas 72 an dieser Stelle *JO* einen Gefallen tut. Ich sage NEIN!

*Behörden fressen keine Biker (außer mitternachts)  *


----------



## Frank (15. Oktober 2003)

Leute, reißt euch mal am Riemen.

Tilman hat Recht ... und illegal irgendwo buddeln ist nicht. Fertig aus. Wenn irgendwer anfängt, aufm BugaGelände Doubles zu bauen (woran ich so nicht recht glauben mag), dann wird das von vornherein NICHT genehmigt.

Und davon hat keiner was oder?

Also Kinderlein, schreibt nicht so einen Mist sondern denkt echt mal drüber nach.

Und entweder bekommt ihr hier die Kurve oder der Thread ist dicht und einige User kommen auffe Blacklist. Peng.


----------



## darkdesigner (15. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *Leute, reißt euch mal am Riemen.
> 
> Und entweder bekommt ihr hier die Kurve oder der Thread ist dicht und einige User kommen auffe Blacklist. Peng. *


 


Na endlich mal, auch im FuU Forum sollte eine harte Hand uns durch den Dschungel unserer geistigen (W)Irrungen führen. 

Merci vielmals,
dd


----------



## *JO* (15. Oktober 2003)

HIHO !!!
Foto's sidn da !!!
ich mir schon gedacht das es schief kommt mit den schon gebauten "double's "*gg sprüngchen  die sind gerademal 20 cm ^^
also sind die bilder so gemacht das man die Sprünge die da stehen nicht sieht.
also heute schick ich's ab  
erste Ferienwoche bin ich leider net da also gibt's dann wieder neue News in der Zweiten.
bis denne
mfgJO
(und lasst diesen Thread net sterben!!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sas 72 (15. Oktober 2003)

also nachdem sich hier wohl einige leute durch meine aussage persönlich auf den schlips getreten fühlen muss ich wohl nochmal was klarstellen.ich wollte damit weder die schwulen noch die naturschützer beleidigen.mir gehn nur einfach die sorte menschen auf den sack die z.B auf legale motocrossstrecken nagelbretter legen oder auf den feldbergtrails hinter die sprünge halbe bäume zerren .da landet es sich dann einfach ********.
das hat dann auch nix mehr mit naturschutz zu tun.das diese aussage dem jo nix bringt ist mir auch klar, aber vielleicht sollte man die strecke nicht in ein naherholungsgebiet bauen da sich manche leute anscheinend echt von unserem sport belästigt fühlen.desweiteren ist das gelände glaub ich  landschaftsschutzgebiet ich weiss nicht wie relevant das für den streckenbau ist.übrigens hab ich dem jo gestern ne mail geschrieben und ihm angeboten fotos vom gelände zu machen und auch organisatorisch zu helfen. mir würde eine legale strecke auch mehr spass machen als einmal pro woche einen kleinen sprung irgendwo in die landschaft zu bauen.(für das bisschen airtime)
übrigens ist weder offenbach noch feldberg oder rinne legal und ich hab trotzdem meinen spass auf den strecken.also an alle die den letzten oder diesen post von mir falschverstehen bussi aufs bauchi und immer auf den blutdruck achten...


----------



## *JO* (15. Oktober 2003)

dann is ja gut wenn wir uns wieder alle liebhaben *g
war eben am Briefkasten   
mfg JO


----------



## [downhillsau] (15. Oktober 2003)

offenbach ist geduldet
rinne ist geduldet und seit kurzem genehmigt

nur so zur info


----------



## *JO* (15. Oktober 2003)

Is jetzt wirklich genemigt ?!?die rRinne ? war zwar noch nie da aber Super !


----------



## Da wo Flo is (15. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tilman,

mach doch mal einen Vorschlag wo wir die Sache unter der Brücke genehmigen lassen könnten. Fällt sicher nicht in Deinen Einzugsbereich (geografisch) aber Du hast sicher einen Tipp?

LG FLo


----------



## *JO* (15. Oktober 2003)

hallo
wenn den thread gelesen hättest wüstet du das ich heute den Brief abgeschickt habe *g also die genemigung is schon aufm weg. . .  hoffentlich wie lange dauert so was ? tilman 1 woche 2 Wochen 3-4 Monate ??
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frank (15. Oktober 2003)

sas72 ... Leute die in irgendeiner Weise "Fallen" aufstellen, seien es Nagelbretter oder Bäume quer legen oder Drähte spannen - die haben weder mit uns noch mit den Leuten von irgendeinem betroffenen Amt zu tun.

Das sind Leute, die oft durch Biker, die sich ILLEGALE Strecken buddeln, ohne zu rufen oder zu klingeln mit Tempo 70 an ihnen vorbei rasen, gestört oder gar bedroht fühlen.

Ich gehör zu den Leuten, die es auf Trails auch gerne mal krachen lassen, aber RÜCKSICHT sollte man IMMER nehmen!

Und wenn ich hier immer lese "am Feldberg darf man zwar eigentlich nicht aber ich mach es trotzdem" ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit für mich, bis da oben Uniformierte mit MP5 oder UMP stehen und aufpassen, daß das eben nicht mehr vorkommt.

Ich gehör aber auch zu den Leuten, die der Meinung sind, das Ämter einem viel Nerven kosten, Zeit kosten, und das die Bürokratie, die dahinter steckt, viel zu viel Wasserkopf ist.

Besonders im Taunus gehört jeder Baum beinahe einer anderen Gemeinde und das macht es mE nicht einfacher.

Ihr solltet es zu schätzen wissen, wenn sich hier jemand vom Naturschutzamt DIREKT mit euch auseinandersetzt und den- oder diejenige/n nicht auch noch provozieren, beleidigen und vor den Kopf stossen - sondern Nägel mit Köpfen machen. Und damit meine ich nicht dubiose Unterschriftenlisten sondern mal zu dritt oder sowas aufs Amt fahren, dort vorstellig werden und das besprechen.

Genug gute geeignete Locations in der Stadt sowie im Wald gibt es zuhauf - und vielleicht wird die Situation für uns extremere Biker auch im Taunus und in F und in OF bald besser.

Doch dafür muß man an einem Strang ziehen - und nicht auf OBERCOOL machen.

Ende der Durchsage.


----------



## *JO* (15. Oktober 2003)

wir machen das schon
mir macht das irgendwwie spass  *g wenn ich wieder zeit hab mach die Dh strecke  
genau und nochmal danke an TILMAN !!!!
mfg JO


----------



## Sheep (15. Oktober 2003)

wann  gehts los?


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sas 72 _
> *das diese aussage dem jo nix bringt ist mir auch klar, ...*



Also, was sollte die Aussage dann, wenn sie auch von Leuten gelesen wird, die sich über jedes Argument contra Biker freuen?



> *aber vielleicht sollte man die strecke nicht in ein naherholungsgebiet bauen da sich manche leute anscheinend echt von unserem sport belästigt fühlen.desweiteren ist das gelände glaub ich  landschaftsschutzgebiet ich weiss nicht wie relevant das für den streckenbau ist.*



Es gibt auch unbeschädigte Trails im Naherholungsgebiet (Linz. s.o.) und was das Landschaftsschutzgebiet angeht, sollte das unter einer flachen Autobahnbrücke das geringste Problem sein.


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frank _
> *Und wenn ich hier immer lese "am Feldberg darf man zwar eigentlich nicht aber ich mach es trotzdem" ist es nur eine Frage der Zeit für mich, bis da oben Uniformierte mit MP5 oder UMP stehen und aufpassen, daß das eben nicht mehr vorkommt.*



Ist schon passiert (4 Biker erwischt), ohne MP oder sonstwas. Ordnungswidrigkeitsverfahren läuft.



> *Ich gehör aber auch zu den Leuten, die der Meinung sind, das Ämter einem viel Nerven kosten, Zeit kosten, und das die Bürokratie, die dahinter steckt, viel zu viel Wasserkopf ist. Besonders im Taunus gehört jeder Baum beinahe einer anderen Gemeinde und das macht es mE nicht einfacher.*



Bürokratie ist Gift für eine Demokratie und schadet einer funktionierenden Verwaltung. Das mit dem Wasserkopf müßtest Du im Taunus allerdings beweisen. Das soll nicht heißen, daß sich manche Naturschutzbehörden nicht als eine abgehobene Biologenschwemme präsentieren.



> *Ihr solltet es zu schätzen wissen, wenn sich hier jemand vom Naturschutzamt DIREKT mit euch auseinandersetzt und den- oder diejenige/n nicht auch noch provozieren, beleidigen und vor den Kopf stossen*



Nur DIREKT macht Laune. Was uns nicht umbringt macht uns stark  

Mich kann allerdings die Wut packen, wenn ich versuche, jemanden zu unterstützen, der nicht nur jammert, sondern etwas macht und dann jemand kommt und die Sache durch unsinniges Schaufel-Gelaber gefährdet.  



> *Und damit meine ich nicht dubiose Unterschriftenlisten sondern mal zu dritt oder sowas aufs Amt fahren, dort vorstellig werden und das besprechen.*



Hoffentlich! Ich glaub´ langsam, daß man mit dem Bike zwar den Feldberg ´rauf kommt, aber nicht ins Landratsamt in Bad Homburg. Total verrückt, sowas. Siehe hierzu aber * Threads zu Trails im Taunus*, sonst gibt´s Durcheinander.

Was den Brief von *JO* angeht, müssen wir eine Antwort abwarten. Daraus sollte dann auch hervorgehen, an wen bei der Stadt man sich in der Sache wenden muß, wenn es konkreter wird.


----------



## *JO* (16. Oktober 2003)

weiß jetzt immer noch net wie lang das so ungefair dauert !!! bis ich die erste Antwort bekommen könnte !!kann mir das jemand(Tilman *g) sagen ?
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (16. Oktober 2003)

Nach einem Monat würe ich nachhaken, wenn da noch nix gekommen ist.


----------



## *JO* (16. Oktober 2003)

ok danke
ich fah jetzt erstmal in Urlaub tschöö leude
mfg JO


----------



## anderson (17. Oktober 2003)

wo man der jugend die räume nicht lässt, nimmt sie sie sich selber. das ist halt mal so. und räume gibts immer weniger. beiker dagegen reagieren -zumindest schließe ich das aus den meisten forumsbeiträgen (helmpflicht usw.)- eher angepasst, akzeptieren die bestehenden verhältnisse und gründen halt einen verein oder eine interessengemeinschaft. wie die schrebergärtner eben auch.

ich möchte nicht, dass das jemand in den falschen hals bekommt. respekt vor denen, die sich die mühe machen. ich finds einfach nur schade, dass sich alle immer so einschränken lassen und nicht einfach mal ihr ding machen und andere ihr ding machen lassen. andere können das doch auch. und das macht wirklich spaß. hab ich mir sagen lassen. dabei entsteht kreativität.

an die forumspolizei: sind kontroverse diskussionen hier nicht gewünscht? fänd ich schade.

gruß
haller


----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von anderson _
> *wo man der jugend die räume nicht lässt, nimmt sie sie sich selber. das ist halt mal so. und räume gibts immer weniger. *



Umso wichtiger ist es bei knappen Räumen, sich zu arrangieren, anstatt daß sich jeder die Räume nimmt, die er gerade mal zu brauchen glaubt, die andere aber vielleicht auch gerne hätten. Gilt dann das Recht der "stärkeren Schaufel"? Denk´ mal darüber nach! 



> *und sichbeiker dagegen reagieren -zumindest schließe ich das aus den meisten forumsbeiträgen (helmpflicht usw.)- eher angepasst, akzeptieren die bestehenden verhältnisse und gründen halt einen verein oder eine interessengemeinschaft. wie die schrebergärtner eben auch.*




....und auch Motorsportler, DIMB-Mitglieder, Fußballspieler und viele andere Leute, die jeweils ein gemeinsames Ziel verfolgen und zusammen etwas erreichen wollen, anstatt bis ultimo zu warten, bis es andere tun.



> *ich möchte nicht, dass das jemand in den falschen hals bekommt. respekt vor denen, die sich die mühe machen. ich finds einfach nur schade, dass sich alle immer so einschränken lassen*


 

Ich find´s schade, daß manche Leute meinen, sie ließen sich einschränken anstatt daß sie merken, daß sie sich selber einschränken. Sie tun dies, indem sie die Möglichkeiten, die dieser Staat (mit allen Unzulänglichkeiten, mit allen Tücken, mit allem Ärger) Leuten bietet, die tatsächlich etwas auf die Beine stellen wollen, nicht wahrnehmen. Ich wiederhole mich, aber ich finde es einfach bekloppt, wenn einerseits im Taunus (siehe dort) von Bikern auf 600 Unterschriften verwiesen wird, aber sich seitdem bis dato nur eine Person, also nicht mehrere Leute, egal ob Verein oder nicht,  bei mir (Naturschutzbehörde) gemeldet hat, um etwas zu machen. Das ist kein Sich-Einschränken-Lassen, das ist eine aktive Flucht der Biker-Mehrheit in selbstverordnete Teilnahmslosigkeit. Sie macht es damit dem Anteil der Bevölkerung nach, die nicht selber etwas machen, sondern andere auffordern, etwas zu machen.



> *und nicht einfach mal ihr ding machen und andere ihr ding machen lassen. andere können das doch auch. und das macht wirklich spaß. hab ich mir sagen lassen. dabei entsteht kreativität. an die forumspolizei: sind kontroverse diskussionen hier nicht gewünscht? fänd ich schade.*




Kreativität entsteht auch dann, wenn man sich der legalen Methoden bedient. Man muß sie nur kennen und es sind offensichtlich einige Leute nicht in der Lage, diese Methoden kennenzulernen. Nur dann entsteht die Kreativität, so manchen Bürokraten* einzuheizen und zusammen mit einer Verwaltung* etwas zustandezubringen. Wieso soll eine legale Dirt-Strecke nicht genauso "kreativ" sein, wie eine illegale? Es ist hingegen nicht sonderlich kreativ, sich abseits der rechtlichen Bestimmungen in fremdem Eigentum zu bewegen und es entgegen des Willens des Eigentümers zu nutzen. Du würdest es Dir auch nicht gefallen lassen, wenn fremde Leute sich ganz kreativ Deiner Wohnung bedienen würden, um sie so zu nutzen und einzurichten, wie es ihnen, aber nicht Dir passt.

Im übrigen hat aber in diesem Thread keiner ´was gegen kontroverse Disussionen. 

Es ist nur wenig hilfreich, wenn jemand wie *JO* versucht, sich auf einer für ihn neuen Diskussionsebene  (Stadtverwaltung) zurechtzufinden und dann ein anderer genau das Gegenteil, nämlich die Vorzüge von ihm am gleichen Orte begangener Illegalitäten anpreist.

Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

*) Bürokratie und Verwaltung schließen sich gegenseitig aus. Bürokratie heißt gewissermaßen, nur die oberen Fächer eines Werkzeugkastens zu öffnen und den Inhalt sie zu nutzen. Was damit ncht zu machen ist, wird unter "geht nicht" abgehakt. Verwaltung heißt, jeden einzelnen Fall genau zu erkennen und im Werkzeugkasten in die Tiefe zu gehen, wo die Werkzeuge liegen, die man nicht immer braucht. Denn damit kann man mehr erreichen, als allgemein als möglich und machbar erscheinen mag. Daher ist mir eine Diskussion, warum man Leute nicht "ihr Ding machen lassen", ohne die Sache  - wie *JO* - an der Wurzel zu packen, zu oberflächlich. Sie ist damit , nur hier von Bikerseite hervorgerufen, hausgemachte Bürokratie. In die Tiefe gehen hieße hingegen auch, die Diskussion mal mit den Grundstückseigentümern zu führen und nicht oft genug an ihnen vorbei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sas 72 _
> *habe in dem bugagelände schon mehrere kleinere doubles gebastelt. von den sprüngen hat keiner länger als drei tage gehalten.der dreckhügel unter der brücke wurde abends gebastelt und war am nächsten morgen zerstört.weiter vorne unter der selben brücke ist eine kleine rythmsection im gebüsch versteckt,die ist allerdings sehr renovierungsbedürftig.wenn ihr da was haben wollt was hält,dann müsst ihr mit dem bagger ran,sonst kommen wieder die naturschützerschwuchteln  und zerstören alles.habt ihr euch schon gedanken über die bewässerung gemacht?unter der brücke zerfällt auch bester lehm nach kurzer zeit zu staub.bin auch diesen sonntag wieder in der bundesgartenschau am graben wer will kann gerne helfen .übrigens sehr geile strecke auf dem foto. *



Sag mal rafft ihr eigentlich garnix???  

Es geht hier weder um die Einschränkung einer freien Meinungsäußerung, noch darum irgend jemanden in seinem Freiheitsdrang zu bremsen. 

Es geht um Beleidigungen und rechtswiedrige Handlungen! siehe Zitat...

Mit denen wird geprahlt und *Jo*, der anscheinend als einziger Eier in der Hose hat und sich den Widrigkeiten der Bürokratie furchtlos entgegenwirft, in seinem Tatendrang nicht gerade behilflich sind -> Sie sind kontraproduktiv! 
Kapiert ihr nicht das mittlerweile auch das IBC-Forum in deutschen Amtsstuben gelesen wird?! Und zwar sehr aufmerksam gerade von den Leuten, die dann im Wald stehen und abkassieren. 

Drum piano und mal die Bälle flach halten,
dd  

@sas72: Buddeln und schippen darfst Du, wenn der Plan vom *Jo* genehmigt ist, bestimmt noch genug!


----------



## *JO* (17. Oktober 2003)

hey könntet ihr mir einen gefallen tun ? 
Während ich weg bin soltet ihr euch nicht alle miteinander Anfeinden denn fals es genemigt wird wollen wir buddeln und keine massenschlägerrei *g
jeder der kommt kann ja dann rumdiskutieren oK ?
schreibt einfach einmal pro tag *push* in den thread und feddisch oda ?
also viel spass bin noch ein Stunde da und werd auch noch mal en den thread gugge  und wenn ich so ausm Fenster gugg ois doch eigendlich geiles wetter ! also geht biken und streitet euch net
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *wenn ich so ausm Fenster gugg ois doch eigendlich geiles wetter ! also geht biken und streitet euch net*



Wir streiten uns nicht, es sei denn, es fängt einer so damit an, daß es der Sache schadet.  Aber mit dem Biken ist das so eine Sache, bin morgen noch mal im Büro wegen Fahrradrouten im Taunus und dann geht´s bis incl. Dienstag  nach Rostock auf ´ne Tagung an der Uni wegen Naturschutzrecht. Fahrrad kommt mit.

Übrigens, das IBC-Forum wird auch in Amtsstuben gelesen wo man Biker gerne unterstützen würde (wenn sie sich denn in den Amtsstuben sehen ließen....).


----------



## anderson (17. Oktober 2003)

was erwarte ich von dem was ich tue?

in erster linie, dass es mir spaß bereitet. dass ich dabei meinen mitmenschen nicht irgendeinen schaden zufüge (was sogar im anarchismus der fall ist), außer sie wollen das (so beim hooliganismus). und in meinem fall noch, dass ich es vor gott verantworten kann.

es würde mir keinen spaß bereiten, mich mit richtlinien, verordnungen oder behörden auseinanderzusetzen. ich fahre einfach gerne schnell mit dem rad durch den wald oder mit dem snowboard durch tiefen schnee. das naturerlebnis verbunden mit geschwindigkeit, bewegung und der gefahr, dass was passieren könnte gibt mir das gefühl von freiheit. dieses gefühl würde mir verlorengehen, wenn ich erst organisieren würde, dass ich das auch darf. "betreten verboten"-schilder interessieren mich wenig, wenn ich selber einschätzen kann, dass das schon hinhaut. vielleicht weisen sie mich aber darauf hin, dass es ab hier interessant werden könnte.

radfahrer sind keine so homogene gruppe oder gar jugendkulturelle szene wie z.b. die skater. es gibt mannigfaltige formen, wie dieser sport ausgeübt wird. ist auch ok.

dass ihr in den amtsstuben allerdings auf meine kosten fröhlich im internet rumsurft, hab ich mir zwar schon immer gedacht, find ich aber doch unmöglich .

gruß
haller


----------



## michi220573 (18. Oktober 2003)

Hallo Tilman,

wie ich an anderer Stelle bereits anmerkte - es wird nichts. Egal ob Dirt- oder DH-Strecke - die Leute sind sich selbst wichtiger als die Gemeinschaft. Ausnahmen (z.B. *Jo*, wenn ich recht verstanden habe, denn ich habe den Thread nicht komplett gelesen) bestätigen die Regel. Es ist z.B. in der Straßenverkehrsordnung geregelt, wann man zu blinken hat, und keiner, zumindest in Hessen, tut es. Und genauso gibt es Regeln und Gesetze für das Bauen einer Dirt- oder DH-Strecke, und keinen interessiert es. Nur zwei Fakten, die mich am illegalen Bauen hindern:

1. Die Strafzölle.
2. Ewig bauen und nach zwei Tagen war alles für die Katz. Und dann aus Dumm- und Faulheit und Ignoranz heraus immer so weiter machen.

Ich weiß nur noch nicht, woher Du die Energie nimmst, wochenlang auf so dämliche Beiträge zu antworten. Respekt. Wirklich.

Das schlimmste ist aber, dass all die Halbgewalkten, die sich um alles einen feuchten Lehm kehren, den Anständigen ihr Ding versauen. An dieser Stelle müsste man eigentlich einen auf-die-Fresse-hau-Smilie einfügen.


----------



## Tilman (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von anderson _
> *was erwarte ich von dem was ich tue? in erster linie, dass es mir spaß bereitet. dass ich dabei meinen mitmenschen nicht irgendeinen schaden zufüge*




Du wirst es aber auf diese Weise kaum vermeiden können, Menschen dennoch Schaden zuzufügen, es sei denn, Du hättest den _totalen Über- und Durchblick_. Denn wenn Du anderen Menschen das gleiche Recht wie Dir selbst auf _Spaß an erster Stelle_ zubilligst, was Du konsequenterweise müßtest, müßtest Du _immer_ wissen, ob Du ihnen mit _Deinem_ Spaß nicht _ihren_ Spaß einschränkst. Da paßt etwas nicht zusammen.  



> *es würde mir keinen spaß bereiten, mich mit richtlinien, verordnungen oder behörden auseinanderzusetzen.*




Hierzu gibt es mehrere Aspekte:
Nimm mal an, daß es _mir_ verückter-, meinetwegen auch egoistischer- und manchmal    sogar paragraphenweise Spaß macht, es irgendwie hinzubekommen, daß Biker im Taunus oder um den Taunus herum eine legale DH- oder Dirt-Strecke anlegen können. Ich nehme mir genauso das Recht, inner- und (wie im Moment) außerhalb¹ meiner Amtsstube diesem meinem Spaß Vorrang einzuräumen. 

Eine permanente Prioritätensetzung _Nur Spaß_ hätte die Einseitigkeit zur Folge, Freiheit ohne Berücksichtigung der Freiheit anderer auf persönliche Lifestyle-Prioritätensetzung (Spaß des Spaßes wegen, Arbeit, Spaß und Arbeit, Parteipolitik, sich wählen lassen und Gesetze machen,....) zu praktizieren. Denn bis zum Beweis des Gegenteiles gehe ich davon aus, daß Du den _totalen Über- und Durchblick_ dahingehend, _immer_ zu wissen, ob Du ihnen mit _Deinem_ Spaß nicht _ihre_ Freiheit auf individuelle Lebensgestaltung einschränkst, nicht hast.  Denn den Überblick könntest Du oft nur haben, wenn Du vorher mit ihnen - z.B. Waldbesitzern - sprichst, inwieweit Dein Spaß, im Wald offroad zu fahren, mit _ihrem_ Spaß, Wald so zu nutzen ud zu gestalten, wie sie es wollen, zusammenkommt. 

Skater hin oder her, es gibt nicht nur Biker als inhomogene Gruppe. Dieses Recht auf praktizierte oder entwicklungsfähige Inhomogenität oder eine Eigenschaft der Inhomogenität solltest Du zunächst bei niemand anderem einschränkter sehen als bei Dir selbst. 

Wenn Du die Limits Deines Spaßes im wesentlichen darin sehen kannst, daß Du sie vor Gott verantworten kannst, dann mag das im Paradies funktioniert haben, wo offensichtlich die Nutzung des Gartens Eden mit der Bewahrung und Weiterentwicklung des Gartens² unter göttlicher Alleinkenntnis des Guten und Bösen zunächst problemlos einherging. Doch dann kam die Sache mit dem Apfel und der Schlange. Seitdem geht es halbwegs in die Hose, wenn Menschen versuchen, jeweils alleine die Erkenntnis über Gut und Böse haben zu wollen.........

 Deshalb haben Menschen auf zum Teil sicher vor Gott unverantwortbaren Wegen Gesetze und Verordnungen geschaffen, wie sie heute gelten. Daß diese Gesetze und Verordnungen eine Krücke sind, ist logo, sonst müßte man sie in permanenter Unvollkommenheit nicht dauernd ändern. Aber sie sind oftmals nützlicher als eine _vermeintliche_ Kenntnis eines einzelnen, sein Handeln als Spaß in völliger Erkenntnis des jeweils damit hervorrufbaren Bösen und Guten gestalten zu können. Das schränkst Du im übrigen damit schon wieder ein, daß es auch aus Deiner Sicht eine  "gefahr, dass was passieren könnte" gibt. Es könnte die Gefahr sein, daß das Recht anderer, _ihren_ Spaß zu gestalten, auf der Strecke bleibt.



> *fahre einfach gerne schnell mit dem rad durch den wald oder mit dem snowboard durch tiefen schnee. das naturerlebnis verbunden mit geschwindigkeit, bewegung und der  gibt mir das gefühl von freiheit. dieses gefühl würde mir verlorengehen, wenn ich erst organisieren würde, dass ich das auch darf.*



Hier widersprichst Du Dir ja nun aber selbst aufs heftigste. Nach Deiner eigenen Argumentation _mußt_ Du sogar organisieren, dass Du das auch - und sei es nur gegenüber Dir selbst - darfst, was Du machen willst. Wie willst Du es sonst ohne eine solche Organisation (betroffene oder vermutlich betroffene Menschen fragen etc.) hinbekommen, daß Du, wie Du es am Anfang schreibst, dabei Deinen Mitmenschen nicht doch _irgendeinen_ Schaden zufügst, _ihren_ Spaß verdirbst????? 



> *"betreten verboten"-schilder interessieren mich wenig, wenn ich selber einschätzen kann, dass das schon hinhaut. vielleicht weisen sie mich aber darauf hin, dass es ab hier interessant werden könnte.*



Aha! Genau das mach´ ich³ nun. Nach dem, was ich bis hierhin geschrieben habe, bin ich so unverfroren, zu unterstellen, daß Du die Folgen Deines _Gefühls von Freiheit, einfach gerne schnell mit dem rad durch den wald oder mit dem snowboard durch tiefen schnee zu fahren und Natur, verbunden mit Geschwindigkeit, Bewegung und der Gefahr, dass was passieren könnte, zu erleben_, dann doch nicht immer so toll, wie Du es am Anfang schildertest, wirst einschätzen können. Damit wären wir wieder bei den profanen Tücken menschlichen Miteinanders. Genau da werden Schilder (und Gesetze und....) aus zweierlei Sicht interessant.
Zum einen gibt es Schilder (...), die von Menschen aufgestellt wurden, die sich Gedanken gemacht haben, daß die Befolgung der Schilder für alle Betroffenen zusammen am wenigsten Verlust am Spaß, eigenen Lifestyle zu praktizieren, bedeutet. Man kann diese Schilder-Aufsteller fragen und sie können beweisen, daß sie sich diese Gedanken und welche Gedanken gemacht haben. Perfekt wird das weder aus deren Sicht noch aus der Sicht von Menschen sein, die die Schilder beachten müssen oder sollen. Mit solchen Menschen wird man aber oft Verbesserungen erzielen können.

Zum anderen gibt es Schilder (...), die von Menschen aufgestellt wurden, die sich keine Gedanken gemacht haben, ...... Man kann diese Schilder-Aufsteller zwar fragen, aber sie haben keine Antwort. Diese Schilder (....) gehören beseitigt, bis dahin aber nicht mißachtet.
Wobei wir wieder bei *JO* sind. Ich glaub´ nicht, daß er besonderen Spaß daran hat, sich zunächst durch den Paragraphendschungel anstatt über einen Dirt-Trail zu wühlen. Daß er es dennoch macht, zeigt, daß er bereit ist, den Kampf mit den "Schildern" aufzunehmen und sicher auch zu fragen, wo welche Bestimmung Sinn macht, vielleicht sogar ganz tauglich ist oder sich als total unsinnig erweist.  

Da ich, um  - zuständigkeitshalber und amtlich vorwiegend im Taunus, aber auch nicht-amtlich an anderer Stelle -  bikenden Bürgern diesen Ritt durch die Paragraphen ggf. erleichtern kann, werde ich auch weiterhin innerhalb und außerhalb meiner Amtsstuben¹ zu diesem Zwecke fröhlich im Internet herumsurfen°. Denn ich bekenne, mein Job macht mir Spaß und miesepetrige Ärmelschonerbürokratie ist nicht mein Ding.

Damit wären wir wieder am Anfang einer kontroversen Diskussion (und es sage keiner, wo etwas sei im Forum unerwünscht....), die wir allerdings an anderer Stelle im Forum, z.B. dort, fortsetzen sollten.

 

¹) auf meine Kosten  
²) _Und Gott der Herr nahm den Menschen und setzte ihn in den Garten Eden, daß er ihn bebaute und bewahrte._, Genesis 2,15, vgl. auch interessanten Predigttext über jene, die die Elbe nutzen, ohne noch den Überblick über Schaden oder Nutzen ihres Tuns für andere zu haben
³)...wobei ich mal davon ausgehe, daß mit dem "sie" ein "Sie" gemeint ist
°) es bleibe dabei jedem überlassen, die Kosten einer zeitaufwendigen steuergelderfressenden Literaturrecherche incl. Fahrt zur Uni-Bibliothek (Gießen/Frankfurt) mit den Kosten eines Zeitaufwandes für einen Griff in den Google oder- was Biken angeht - ins IBC-Forum zu vergleichen


----------



## Tilman (18. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Ich weiß nur noch nicht, woher Du die Energie nimmst, wochenlang auf so dämliche Beiträge zu antworten.*



Uphill-Kondition! 

Vor allem sollen mir diese Miesmacher, die dauern jammern, die Behörden würden nix genehmigen, nicht vorwerfen, ich würde mich nicht zumindest bemühen, und wenn´s auch so aussieht, als versuchte ich´s, ´nem kranken Gaul zu erklären. 



> *An dieser Stelle müsste man eigentlich einen auf-die-Fresse-hau-Smilie einfügen. *



Dann kommt erst recht keiner, die haben doch jetzt schon Angst, sich in einer Behörde blicken zu lassen.

*Behörden fressen keine Biker (außer mitternachts)*


----------



## [downhillsau] (18. Oktober 2003)

> es würde mir keinen spaß bereiten, mich mit richtlinien, verordnungen oder behörden auseinanderzusetzen. ich fahre einfach gerne schnell mit dem rad durch den wald oder mit dem snowboard durch tiefen schnee. das naturerlebnis verbunden mit geschwindigkeit, bewegung und der gefahr, dass was passieren könnte gibt mir das gefühl von freiheit. dieses gefühl würde mir verlorengehen, wenn ich erst organisieren würde, dass ich das auch darf. "betreten verboten"-schilder interessieren mich wenig, wenn ich selber einschätzen kann, dass das schon hinhaut. vielleicht weisen sie mich aber darauf hin, dass es ab hier interessant werden könnte.



sry, aber das ist ja mal echter müll.....

um einfach durch den wald zu heizen und dein freiheitserlebnis zu haben, brauchst du ja wohl auch keine strecke 

mit deiner auffassung, dass es dir nur den spass verderben würde, wenn die strecke legal wäre, stehst du hier ziemlich allein da.

ich finde, wenn eine strecke genehmigt ist, macht sie noch viel mehr spass, da man sie bestimmt öfter fahren kann, bestimmt auch ein bisschen an der strecke tüfteln, verbessern kann, und sie sich immer besser einprägt, ohne der angst im nacken, dass man von ordnungshütern erwischt wird.


----------



## michi220573 (18. Oktober 2003)

> anderson - es würde mir keinen spaß bereiten, mich mit richtlinien, verordnungen oder behörden auseinanderzusetzen



Es tut mir Leid - es gibt keinen Gott !!!!! Und falls doch, hat er doch wohl genügend Regelungen, Gesetze, Beschränkungen usw. erlassen lassen. Also alles Firlefanz !!

An alle anderen Nichtbegreifer: Macht, was Ihr wollt, wo Ihr wollt und so krass wie Ihr wollt. Meckert über Gesetze, Behörden, Tilman, Politiker usw. Das einzige, was Ihr erreichen werdet, sind alle drei Wochen zerstörte Jumps und, vorrausgesetzt, die Polizei ist flink genug, ein Loch im Sparschwein. Aber macht einfach, wenn Ihr es besser wisst. Einfach machen und dann sehen, ob Ihr immer noch so schlau seid ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkdesigner (18. Oktober 2003)

Also jetzt haben wir alle unseren Senf abgelassen und nun wieder zurück zum eigentlichen Kern des Ganzen.

*JO* ist ja wohl jetzt erstmal ne woche im Urlaub, es sei ihm gegönnt. 

Und danach sind wir mal gespannt, ob es ne legale Strecke wird?!
Fahr da fast jeden Tag lang und hab es mir heute mal genau angeschaut. Eigentlich kann da echt niemand etwas dagegen haben, es sei denn... Ja, es sei denn die Stadt stellt sich quer aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen, aber wenn selbst die Bayern sowas genehmigen, dann müßts ja klappen!

Also jetzt mal wieder alle an die Tassen und  
*Friede-Freude-Freeridestrecke*
dd


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (20. Oktober 2003)

habe nen paar pics von der brücke 
(diese pics wurden auch an die stadt geschickt)

mfg neo


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (20. Oktober 2003)

nr. 2


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (20. Oktober 2003)

nr. 3

nochmal nen respekt an den jo,
er bringt das thema immer wieder in schwung


----------



## darkdesigner (21. Oktober 2003)

OK, dann das ganze nochmal in groß:


----------



## Sheep (21. Oktober 2003)

anfangen anfangen
mich juggtz in den fingern
ich hab keinen bock mehr immer nach of zu fahrn 
also sagt auf alle fälle bescheit 

greez
sheep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (22. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sheep _
> *anfangen anfangen
> mich juggtz in den fingern
> ich hab keinen bock mehr immer nach of zu fahrn
> ...



Bis dahin Rechschreibung üben


----------



## [downhillsau] (22. Oktober 2003)

> Bis dahin Rech*(t)*schreibung üben



muhaha
 

ich verkneif mir den kommentar


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [downhillsau] _
> *muhaha  *



Statt doof zu lachen hättest Du mich ja wenigstens zum Helden der Rech*t*schreibung vorschlagen können (oder so).


----------



## Caracal (24. Oktober 2003)

Auch ein Weg den Thread am Leben zu halten während *JO* im Urlaub ist. 




> _Original geschrieben von Tilman _
> *
> 
> Statt doof zu lachen hättest Du mich ja wenigstens zum Helden der Rechtschreibung vorschlagen können (oder so). *



Vielleicht muss er erst eine Laubsägearbeit im Werkunterricht anfertigen, die dir dann feierlich als Trophäe überreicht werden kann.


----------



## michi220573 (24. Oktober 2003)

Jetzt verlassen sich wieder alle auf einen, oder? Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, zwei oder drei Leute wären mit *JO* zu den Behörden mitgegangen, um während seiner Abwesenheit die Karre am Laufen zu halten?


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Jetzt verlassen sich wieder alle auf einen, oder? Wäre es nicht besser gewesen, zwei oder drei Leute wären mit *JO* zu den Behörden mitgegangen, um während seiner Abwesenheit die Karre am Laufen zu halten? *



Wenn der eine einen Brief geschrieben hat, bringt es nix, zu "den Behörden" zu marschieren, wo die noch gar keine Zeit hatten, sich darüber Gedanken zu machen, was in dem Brief steht (ggf. auch mal quer zu telefonieren o.ä.).  Wozu die Hektik?


----------



## michi220573 (24. Oktober 2003)

Wozu die Hektik? Weil doch alle da rumhüpfen wollen. Hätten die sich vorher zusammen gesetzt und den Brief gemeinsam geschrieben, müssten nicht alle auf *JO* warten. Vielleicht wären auch weniger Rechtschreibfehler drin, aber das kann ich nicht beurteilen.


----------



## Tilman (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von michi220573 _
> *Hätten die sich vorher zusammen gesetzt und den Brief gemeinsam geschrieben, müssten nicht alle auf *JO* warten. *



Wer wartet auf *JO*? Der Brief ist, wie ich ihn kenne, gut, eindeutig und ohne Wenn und Aber (kommt selten genug vor).

Wir warten darauf, daß sich *JO*s Brief-Ansprechpartner meldet. Oder glaubst Du im Ernst, dem gefällt´s, wenn man schon nach ein paar Tagen bei ihm die  Bude stürmt?


----------



## *JO* (24. Oktober 2003)

hallo bin wieder da !!
. . .  .also bin nach hause gekommen hab die ganze Post durchwühlt und was finde ich ?
einen brief von der Stadt indem Steht:

. . . . Herr Bürgermeister Vandreike hat sich vorbehalten Ihnen persönlich zu antworten. Ich bitte Sie aus diesem Grunde um etwas Gedult.  
. . . . 

also ich denke das das psitiv zu werten ist
oder ??
mfg JO  das wird schon


----------



## Caracal (24. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *[...]
> 
> also ich denke das das psitiv zu werten ist
> ...



Zumindest wars (noch?) keine Absage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (24. Oktober 2003)

hi nochmal
also nachdem ich erstmal ausgepackt und mail gelesen hab hab ich auch mal den thread gelesen  
also
1. mir macht sowas spass (fragt mich net warum)
2. hab gerade kein bike (außer mein RR und Stadtrad also auch genug Zeit  )
3.würd ich mal sagen das Herr Vandreike bestimmt nicht negativ melden wird weil das hätte er auch einfach so über sonst wen machen lassen können
4. In diesem brief wahren bestimmt kein rechtschreibfehler da er mehrmals durch andere Leute verbessert wurde.
so also jetzt sagt mal wieder was ! *g
mfg JO


----------



## michi220573 (25. Oktober 2003)

Ich fahre zwar kein Dirt, bin also nur am Rande interessiert, aber schon mal Respekt, dass überhaupt einer Initiative gezeigt hat und den Windmühlen der Behördlichkeit gegenüber tritt. Wenn es einen Daumen-drück-Smilie gäbe, täte ich den hier einfügen. Brecht Euch nur nicht das Genick, wenn Ihr Eure Strecke erstmal habt. Ich hoffe, Ihr seid Euch Eurer Vorbildfunktion für andere Möchte-gern-eine-Strecke-legalisieren-Biker bewusst, denn Leute wie der Tilman werden dann nur so von Anträgen zugeschüttet. Aber er hat ja schon fast darum gebettelt. Ist halt auch schön, wenn im eigenen Revier alles ordentlich aussieht, gell?


----------



## *JO* (25. Oktober 2003)

hi
hab gerade auf der Startseite vom IBC  das hier gelesen hoffentlich geht der link ich schreib ihn mal an und mal guggen was da geht . . . wäre doch Fett oder ?
mfg JO
(wenn die sache genemigt wird ^^)


----------



## [downhillsau] (25. Oktober 2003)

link geht leider nicht...
ich nehme an, du meinst das mit dem guido und den spots schauffeln? http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t84770.html 

schon ne coole sache, nur werden wir bestimmt nicht die einzigen sein, die sich da bewerben. und da muss man auch vorweisen können, dass es hier ne große bikergemeinschaft gibt, was ja nicht soo der fall ist.
aber wenn wir den guido kriegen, denke ich mal, dass die behörden uns dann vielleicht mehr freiräume lassen, und die chance der genehmigung der strecke etwas näher rückt.


----------



## [downhillsau] (25. Oktober 2003)

warte lieber erst noch mal mit dem schreiben.
lieber nichts überstürzen, soll ja ne richtige bewerbung sein.
also muss es schon ordentlich und umfangreich verfasst sein.
wäre ganz gut aufzuführen, dass wir hier sonst so gut wie keine legalen strecken haben, vielleicht lässt sich der guido dann erweichen


----------



## *JO* (25. Oktober 2003)

Hi
jo warten wir noch en bissie bis der sich persöhnlich *g *freu*
bei mir meldet.
aber wäre ne coole sache 
allerdings hier nochmal die FRAGE !!!!#
wer kennt jemand wo wird Erde herbekommen könnten ? 
weil selbst die genemigung nutzt nix wenn wir keine Erde
bekommen ^^(oder zumindest nur wenig)
mfg JO


----------



## [downhillsau] (25. Oktober 2003)

glaub der Trailman hat da connections.
musst aber noch ne woche warten bis der ausm urlaub zurück ist


----------



## [downhillsau] (25. Oktober 2003)

hat sich erledigt mit der erde.
das wird nix.
der trailman wollte bei nem bauunternehmen in seiner nähe anfragen, die machen aber nix.


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *wer kennt jemand wo wird Erde herbekommen könnten ? *



Erde ist kein Problem, jeder Bauunternehmer ist froh, wenn er seine Erde nicht so weit fahren muß (Erdaushubmanagement ist ein durchaus kostenträchtige Sache, wenn das Zeug irgendwo legal deponiert werden muß)  und gebaut wird im Norden von Frankfurt immer irgendwo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (25. Oktober 2003)

hoi
aha aber ich nehme an das wir uns erst mit denen in Verbindung setzten können wenn wir die genemigung von der Stadt haben oder ??
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (25. Oktober 2003)

.... können kann man immer, aber es gibt, wie gesagt, angesichts dessen, was mich auch beruflich für "Hilferufe" von Baufirmen oder Kommunen erreichen, wohin legal mit der Erde, keinen Grund zur Hektik.


----------



## *JO* (25. Oktober 2003)

ok na dann. .. 
(den brief mach ich auch noch heute)
mfg JO


----------



## Dohill (26. Oktober 2003)

> wer kennt jemand wo wird Erde herbekommen könnten ?



wir bauen auch gerade eine streche in Dietzenbach!
erde bekommt ihr von jedem Aushub unternehem weil die viel geld dafür zahlen müssen das sie erde wegbringen dürfen und wenn die ein platz haben der nix kostet prügeln sich die Firmen untereinander!!!

das sit lustig!!

also nur anrufen denn den termin geben und die sind da!!!!!!

so war es bei uns auch mein Tel. hat nicht mehr aufgehört zu klingeln!!


----------



## *JO* (26. Oktober 2003)

HI
ah cool hast du ne Arnung wo man das Anrufen kann ? hast du vielleicht noch ummern ?
schick die doch mal an mich ja ?
[email protected]
danke mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (27. Oktober 2003)

Ich kenne Firmen (und die Frankfurter müßten auch Firmen kennen), kein Poblem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (28. Oktober 2003)

hm.. .  immernoch nix weiterres da. . . .
*warte*. . . .


----------



## Tilman (29. Oktober 2003)

Immmer mit der Ruhe, ich hatte gleich gesagt, daß das einen Monat dauern kann (und ggf. länger). Wenn das Grundstück z.B. dem Bund gehört (wegen der Autobahn drüber), dann ist das alleine eine dicke Nuß, die man erst mal knacken muß usw .usw.


----------



## *JO* (30. Oktober 2003)

*push*


----------



## *JO* (6. November 2003)

Hi
wir haben zwar noch nichts in der Hand aber mir is Langweilig also wie wärs wenn wir schonmal uns was ausdenken wie die Strecke werden soll ? also Tables Doubles was soll hin ne Shore ? Drops ?`
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (6. November 2003)

Gute Idee, dann kann man auch, wenn seitens der Stadt Nachfragen kämen, sagen, was man sich konkret vorstellt (über die Fotos hinus).


----------



## *JO* (6. November 2003)

. . .dabei war mir nur Langweilig


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (7. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von [downhillsau] _
> *offenbach ist geduldet
> rinne ist geduldet und seit kurzem genehmigt
> 
> nur so zur info *



Servus @ all,

nur ma so zur info, das hier nix falsches verbreitet wird.

!!!!! die rinne (burg frankenstein) is NICHT LEGAL sondern immer noch GEDULDET !!!!!

also nicht zu viel  und nicht so ne ******** erzählen


----------



## fastmike (12. November 2003)

Hi,Jo was ist denn jetzt mit dem Antwortschreiben?Man hört garnix mehr.Thema auf Eis gelegt?Wer fährt heute Street in FFM? Schönen Gruß an CrazyBiberPhil


----------



## *JO* (12. November 2003)

jo also hab nur diese erste Antwort das sich der herr Vandreicke bei mir melden will ^sonst nix neues.
mfg JO


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (12. November 2003)

Hey Mike,

alles klar bei dir ? Biste am Sonntag an der Rinne wieder dabei ?
Vieleicht sind wir am Freitag abend wieder mal ne runde in der Stadt unterwegs.

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (12. November 2003)

. . . .alle gehn biken nur ich nich      
aber bald kann ich auch wieder *freu*


----------



## fastmike (13. November 2003)

Guuuude,phillip freu mich schon auf Sa Göttin rocken,hoffentlich pisst es nicht.Wir wollten eigntl.Sa fahrn.Am Fr wollt ich eh ma mim Jan tel.vielleicht abens streeten.Tolles wetter heut


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (13. November 2003)

timmeeeeeeeeeeeeey,

dann fahren wir samstag denk ich ma, da soll auch besseres wetter sein. freitag streeten is auf jeden fall drin wetter soll auch gut sein. un danach gehn mer wieder ein quartern .

 
Philipp


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (13. November 2003)

am sonntag sind halt nochn paar aus frankfurt da. aber das kriege wir schon irgendwie hin.

chiiiiiickeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeennnnn


----------



## *JO* (14. November 2003)

bald kann ich wieder fahren lalala. . . . 
bei mir komm @ moment nix weder bike noch Briefe vom Herrn Vandreick
mfg JO


----------



## Atari (17. November 2003)

Hi
also mir war langweilig da hab ich mal schnell bei so einem Anbietzer dings bums en Newsletter gemacht wo ich immer die neuesten sachen yur Strecke reinschreib den koennt ihr hier abonieren. . . NEWSLETTER 
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (17. November 2003)

ah Sorry net verwirrt sein ich hab das von Atari's rechner geschrieben und e war noch angemeldet  
mfg *JO*


----------



## Tilman (17. November 2003)

Ich hab´ mir schon so ´was gedacht......


----------



## *JO* (20. November 2003)

`hm. .. *laaangweilig kann ent mal jemand was sagen ???
. . . .MIR is laaaaangweilig
mfg JO sry . . ..   ich weis nicht was los ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (22. November 2003)

Hallo 
also es gitb GUTTEE NEWS 
Herr Vandreike hat mir geantwortet
. . . .das er es zur kenntns genommen hat...
. . . .das die plätze für Strecken allerdings sehr begrenzt sind das er allerdings aus diesem Grunde der Idee die Strecke unter der A 66 positiv gegen über steht. . . .
er hat es weiter geleitet und es werden weitere Sachen geprüft. . .
muss mich mit den Sportamt in Verbindung setzten
mfg JO *freu**freu*


----------



## guuuude (22. November 2003)

Hi "Jo" freut mich für dich/euch!!!!!! 

Dann ist die Chance doch deutlich gestiegen das es mit der Strecke klappt


----------



## *JO* (22. November 2003)

hi
naja vielleicht geht's jetzt mal wieder etwas rund am besten wäre es wenn sich noch ein paar mehr leute im Newsletter anmelden könnten weil ich dann eine bessere Übersicht hab wie viel daran intresiert sind . . . außerdem kann man da auch termine wie (falls es gebaut wird) den bautermin usw. verschicken. . .
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (25. November 2003)

Hi,Jo das hört sich klasse an,schon ne ahnung wann man dann was konkretes mitgeteilt bekommt,weiterleitung usw.,Sportamtbesuch wegen vereinsgründung?


----------



## *JO* (25. November 2003)

Hi 
also ich mach das in den nächsten tagen klar . . .muss ja en Termin machen. . . .
geb dann wieder antwort übern NEWSLETTER
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (26. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Sportamtbesuch wegen vereinsgründung? *



Keine Hektik, Vereinsgründung macht man unter sich aus (Satzung etc., es sollen mindestens 7 Leute sein) und dann geht man zum Amtsgericht wegen der Eintragung (e.V.). 

Da unter der Brücke kein Öko-Schaden anzurichten ist, denke ich, daß es zumindest keine Probleme mit dem Naturschutz gibt.

Muß mal sehen, ob der Grundstückseigentümer herauszubekommen ist (könnte, weil Autobahn, die Bundesrepublik Deutschland sein).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (26. November 2003)

hi
vielleicht kommen wir ja auch noch um die vereinsgründung herum. . .
wer weiß ich glaub das ich den noch gar net gründen darf aber da findet sich schon jemand . . . 
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (27. November 2003)

HI ho
hatten ja heut neo und ich hatten heut en Tag schulfrei haben wir uns en bissie um X-tream-biker.de gekümmert also er hats gemacht   jetzt steht da noch en paar Informationen zu Strcke werde heut Abend auch en bissie in unserem Chat rumgammeln vielleicht besucht mich ja jemand  
mfg JO


----------



## juweb (28. November 2003)

Das ist einer der informativsten Threads seit langem. Bitte macht genau so weiter, da kann man sozusagen in Echtzeit verfolgen kann, wie ein paar Leute in Frankfurt daran arbeiten, wie sie einen Dirtspot unter einer Autobahn angehen. Bitte teilt alle relevanten Informationen und Aktionen mit der IBC & DDD Community. An alle anderen im Forum, bitte schreibt den Thread nicht voll mit Gesülz voll, denn bis jetzt ist er schön clean, so dass man viele wichtige Infos modellhaft daraus ziehen kann. Sozusagen das Frankfurter Modell! Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Erfolg und Danke allen Beteiligten schon mal. 

PS: Vielleicht kann man sogar eine Art Short Cut Version mal zusammenfassen.


----------



## *JO* (30. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von juweb _
> *Das ist einer der informativsten Threads seit langem. Bitte macht genau so weiter, da kann man sozusagen in Echtzeit verfolgen kann, wie ein paar Leute in Frankfurt daran arbeiten, wie sie einen Dirtspot unter einer Autobahn angehen. Bitte teilt alle relevanten Informationen und Aktionen mit der IBC & DDD Community. An alle anderen im Forum, bitte schreibt den Thread nicht voll mit Gesülz voll, denn bis jetzt ist er schön clean, so dass man viele wichtige Infos modellhaft daraus ziehen kann. Sozusagen das Frankfurter Modell! Ich wünsche jedenfalls viel Erfolg und Danke allen Beteiligten schon mal.
> 
> PS: Vielleicht kann man sogar eine Art Short Cut Version mal zusammenfassen. *


hi erstmal denke  
die so ne art Short Cut version gibts auf X-tream-biker.döö 
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (9. Dezember 2003)

hallo
also wundert mich der thread os tot is . . .naja
also Stadt hat sich weider mal bei mir gemeldet. . . .hat mir ein termin für ein treffen genannt also gibt es ab . . .DIESEM DATUM
neue info's
mfg JO


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (9. Dezember 2003)

servus burschen

!!! YEAH !!! das hört sich doch alles recht gut an !

ich seh gerade du hast ein sputnik, geiles teil oder ? meiner is leider tot, ein baum auf der rinne war die todesursache.

trozdem, auf mädels in den thread muss mal wieder ein bisschen stimmung rein also   

philipp


----------



## *JO* (9. Dezember 2003)

jop der Sputnik is aber gerade erst geboren vor. . . 7 Tagen oder so aufgebaut *g
hab bilder von deinem gesehn *armesding* naja lebt mal wieder den thread auf man es geht um ne EIGENE GENMIGTE STRECKE OFFIZIEL. .  
mgh JO


----------



## fastmike (10. Dezember 2003)

Ole,Ole Stimmung,Jo was geht mit dem termin,wann,warum?Crazybiberphil:hätte mir am sa bei unserm neuen 3 meterdrop auch fast das handgelenk zersägt,hab aber glück gehabt nur geprellt.mir is beim landen der lenker gebrochen,verdammtes F*CKDing.tschö


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (10. Dezember 2003)

servus

mike: noch mal glück gehabt , wo wart ihr den gewesen ???  ich hoff mal das mein handgelenk schnell heilt, am 29. bekomm ich die drähte raus  hoffentlich geht alles gut und ich kann ende februar anfang april wieder fahren, das wär optimal nur muss ich verdammt geld sparen für ein neues bike, egal passt schon irgendwie 

mädels das kann doch ned sein das wir drei die einzigen sind die stimmung machen, oder ????

!!! BEWEGT EUCH !!!              !!! YEEEAAAAHHH !!!



 
Philipp


----------



## *JO* (10. Dezember 2003)

. . ..woi haste den drähte ? phillp ? hab nur gesehn wie du deinen Sputnik zugerichtet hast ^^ *schlimm schlimm*
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freeriderdh (10. Dezember 2003)

Servus Jungs!
Gude Mike, ey ich hab mir den drop am sonntag auch gegeben mit dem Kai! Sogar mit dem hardtail! Haben auch ein bissi gedreht!
Ja freut mich hier wieder gute news zu hören! Nur weiter so!!

Ride On

Jan


----------



## fastmike (11. Dezember 2003)

moin jan,wart ihr am sa rinne hab glaub ich neue fotos gesehen?brauch nen neuen lenker,was empfehlt ihr?vielleicht kann ich sa,so auch wieder fahrn.jo melde mich über pm bei dir.vielleicht kommst du ja am WE ma zu uns.


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (11. Dezember 2003)

gude

@JO: hab mir bei der aktion mein Handgelenk gebrochen un zur stabilisierung 2 drähte drinnen.

@mike & freeriderdh: welchen drop meint ihr denn ??? den an der rinne oder hab ich hier was verpasst ???

mfg
Philipp


----------



## fastmike (12. Dezember 2003)

morgen phillip,ja du hast was verpasst,der nikolaus hat uns was mitgebracht,weil wir so lieb waren


----------



## *JO* (14. Dezember 2003)

so da ich seit 2 schon wieder biken kann war ich gestern mal an der
"Hardcore Freeride" Strecke mit 1 1/2 Sprüngen sieht echt net aus da
leider is hinter der kleinen schlucht da en Zaun sonst wärs da bestimmt auch geil zum biken.
mfg JO


----------



## nAkOr (14. Dezember 2003)

was meinste mit hardcore freeride strecke ?^^


----------



## THEYO (14. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von nAkOr _
> *was meinste mit hardcore freeride strecke ?^^ *



WIRD NICHT IM INET BEKANNTGEGEBEN. VON NIEMANDEM. KLAR???

mfg yo


----------



## *JO* (14. Dezember 2003)

hatt ich auch nicht vor    
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (14. Dezember 2003)

ahja klar aber es gibt haslt immer nen paar deppen die zuviel reden. is leider so. naja im moment stehen die bauarbeiten j asowieso still scheiss kälte. und scheiss faulheit  naja ich denk ma sobald im nächsten jahr die ersten paar sonnenstrahlen rauskommen wirds wieder weitergehen!

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (14. Dezember 2003)

jaja mal schaun wie das mit Ginnheim ausgeht ich denke wenn die Stadt uns das dort erlaubt sollten wir sie nicht reizen oder provozieren ?
naja is eure sache ihr seit ja auch net dumm  
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (18. Dezember 2003)

HI HOO
juhu also heute haben wir uns mal schön mit der Stadt getroffen und mal mit denen gescheit über die Strecke gelabert. . . .. 
das Gespräch hat SEHR positiv geklungen, also der netter Herr von der Stadt regelt das jetzt nochmal genau wem das grundstück gehört aber so wie es ausieht können wie einen großen Teil des geländes Nutzen. . . 
was ja schonmal super íst  
muss jetzt warten bis der sich meldet aber bin jetzt aber nächste woche eh wieder im urlaub  
also Bringt den thread mal wieder aud NO-1.
(UND POSTET MAL VORSCHLÄGE FÜR SPRÜNGE ODER SONSTIGE SACHEN FÜR DIE STRECKE. . .das man den herren von der Stadt auch mal presentieren könnte  
mfg JO


----------



## Trailman (19. Dezember 2003)

Moin,

das hört sich ja super an!!! Herzlichen Glückwunsch!!! 
Zu den Jumps, wie wäre es wenn wir dort ein paar Jumps bauen die auch für Fullys (Sprich Downhill Bikes) sind und einen kleinen North Shore (Den ich gerne unter hilfe von anderen bauen würde), sonst noch vielleicht ein paar Tables, Doubles,Steilkurven...

Gruß Basti


----------



## fastmike (19. Dezember 2003)

Ja sehr geil diese nachricht,hoffentlich können wir bald ma mim bauen anfangen,genau richtig zum wintereinbruch,evt.könnte man den Niratz Park mit der größe vergleichen und auch paar sachen übernehmen,das mit 1 oder 2 guten Shores is auch ne gute idee(kommt drauf an wie hoch die uns des bauen lassen,was wolln mer mim shore der 60-80 cm hoch is)Oder eine Double line und eine table line,anlieger sind glaub ich net nötig,da du ja eh die line bis ans andere ende durch fährst,und dann wieder hoch schieben.


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2003)

Jop naja shore bauen wir so hoch wie wird dürften wenn nur 80 cm erlaubt sind ^^ naja darauf kann man auch spass haben  
mfg JO
-> melde mich wenns wieder was neues gibt


----------



## fastmike (19. Dezember 2003)

Haste auch recht,besser als keiner,Halt uns bitte auf dem laufendem,bin sehr auf dirt-entzug,zitter,zitter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tilman (19. Dezember 2003)

Was man auch nicht vergessen darf ist, daß die Strecke ca. 10 Bike-Minuten vom nächsten DB-Bahnhof weg ist (ich hab' gestern auf den Weg zum Behördentermin mal die Zeit gestoppt).

Es bestand wohl auch Konsens, daß man solange keine Haftungsprobleme haben wird, solange die Strecke bei sachgemäßem Gebrauch nicht von vornherein gefährlich ist bzw. einzelne Gefahren, wenn vorhanden (Null Risiko gibt es nicht),  für jeden halbwegs intelligenten Biker erkennbar sind.

Man wird dort also keinen 4m Drop bauen können. 

Ich hatte gestern vor allem aber den Eindruck, daß der Vertreter des Sportamtes auch deshalb positiv eingestellt war, weil *JO* & Co professionell an die Sache herangegangen sind. Das erspart  einer Behörde von Anfang an (!) jede Menge unnötige Arbeit, so daß man sich ebenfalls von Anfang an miteinander (statt gegeneinander) aufs Wesentliche konzentrieren kann.


----------



## THEYO (19. Dezember 2003)

HI!!
also meiner meinung nach is das gelände breit genug das man da locker 3 dirtlines nebeneinander hinbauen kann.  von northshore halt ich an der stelle nicht so viel, an northshore gehoert fuer mich in den wald und net an ne dirtline. außerdem was willste an ner geraden strecke für nen northshore bauen?????? 
meiner meinung nach sollten wir eine richtig hohe steile dirtine für hts bauen, für die leute die richtig stylen wollen, dann eine etwas kleinere, auch fuer hts eher mit steilen kurzen kickern und dann noch eine mit großen flachen kickern, flugphase so von 2-8 meter wuerd ich mal sagen. dann kann man noch ein paar transfers einbauen. ich bin für eher mehr tables als doubles, die kann man auch überspringen und als anfänger haust du dich nicht gleich gegen den landehügel (wie in OF und an der rinne i der letzten zeit des öfteren passiert).

mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (19. Dezember 2003)

Leute was geht ab,postet ma kräftig,is ja gar nix mehr los seit um 1,also los jetzt


----------



## fastmike (19. Dezember 2003)

Hab vorhint ma die Pics verglichen,FFM Brücke sieht echt breiter aus als Niratz Park,und hat nicht diese fetten eckigen Pfeiler sondern schmälere runde,also da geht bestimmt noch mehr mit verschiedenen Lines nebeneinander.


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2003)

So nochmal hi
also zum thema Lines Bauen also es sieht ja so aus:
und ich denke das man da schon 6 Lnes hinbekommt 
was die einzelheiten angeht würde ich sagen hat THEYO GENAU gesagt was ich mir auch gedacht habe sprich 
-tables 8wegen anfängern (wäre ja cool wenn sich die bikeszene in ffm noch vergrößern würde)
-shore MUSS net sein
-verschiedene Jumps en Paar RIESEN LANGE und en paar die kicken und halt "hoch gebaut und geflogen werden
also vielleicht bis Sonntag (OF)
c!a JO


----------



## *JO* (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *So nochmal hi
> also zum thema Lines Bauen also es sieht ja so aus:
> und ich denke das man da schon 6 Lnes hinbekommt immer 2 zwischen 2 Pfeiler. . .
> ...


----------



## Tilman (19. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *northshore gehoert fuer mich in den wald und net an ne dirtline. außerdem was willste an ner geraden strecke für nen northshore bauen?????? *



Klaro, das war doch nur ein Beispiel wegen Haftungsrecht...... es hat keiner vor, nach der Bundesgartenschau 1989 in der Gegend erneut die Landschaft zu möblieren.


----------



## THEYO (19. Dezember 2003)

schauts a moal hier nei!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t94060.html

mfg
yo


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (20. Dezember 2003)

TIIIIIIIIIIMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEY !!!!! 




was geht ab bei den frankfurter jungs ??? 

endlich mal gute neuigkeiten, hab ja in letzter zeit ned so viele gehabt, aber pünktlich zur nächsten saison bin ich wieder fit un dann wird unda the bridge geschaufelt un gerockt   !!!

Haltet den Thread auf !!! NO.1 !!! wo er auch hingehört  

SeeYA

Philipp


----------



## *JO* (20. Dezember 2003)

joo NO. 1  
also hab mal en paar vorrechnungen angestellt nachdenen könnte es seindas wir so im ende Februar Anfang März anfangen könnten zu schaufeln aber das wäre das früheste mal sehn
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (20. Dezember 2003)

so leutz;

wir ham uns heute im laden mal nen paar gedanken gemacht wie da projekt weiterlaufen sollte, falls es ne legalisierung geben sollte. wir sind zu dem schluss gekommen, das man in die mitte der brücke ne 4X strecke bauen sollte, ähnlich wie im niratz park. das macht einfach den eisten spass und man kann auch mal en paar rennen raheren da drauf!!!! 4X waer halt superkul, weil erstens kann man da auch stylen, 2tens sind die absprünge breit genug, das man sich wenn man mal en neuen trick probieren will net  darauf konzentrieren muss die mitte vom absprung oder vom landehügel zu treffen und ußerdem macht nen flowiger 4x einfach nur SPASS!!!! dann ham wir uns gedacht, das wir uns am besten mal alle zusammen an nem sonntag unter der brücke treffen, das gesamte areal vermessen und ne kleineskizzenklarte zeichnen. anhand von der karte könnten wir dann zuhause am rechner verschiedene entwürfe machen wie das ganze später aussehen soll. diese entwürfe könnte man dann auch noch der stadt volegen. und dann sollten wir zusehen das wir zum schaufeln irgendwoher nen kleinen bagger ala bobcat kriegen, das würde die arbeit dann doch deutlich erleichtern!!! also leut, lasst eure beziehungen zu baufirmen spielen!!! wegen nem termin für das treffen unter der brücke würde ich den ersten sonntag im neuen jahr vorschlagen!!

hoffe mal auf kreative vorschläge und sinnvolle beiträge zum thema!!

mfg
yo


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (20. Dezember 2003)

am 1. sonntag sind wir doch alle noch besoffen von sylvester 




........................................(ihr wisst schon nur SPASS)


----------



## Freeriderdh (20. Dezember 2003)

Servus Jungs. Ja is ja ne top nachricht mit der 66!! Bin natürlich sofort dabei wenns heißt die Maulwurfshügel zu formen.
Mit Sonntag nach Silvester find ich es auch net schlecht, biss dahin sollte ja der alk verflossen sein, ist ja schließlich am Mittwoch.
Ja phil bald haste dein Gips ab dann gehts wieder ab oder?
Naja muss ja jetzt in den Ferien erstma dick Sozialstunden machen und ein bissi Arbeiten. Halb so wild is ja eh ein scheiß Wetter zum Arbeiten!

Ride On

Jan


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (21. Dezember 2003)

auf jeden man dann wird alles gerockt was zu rocken geht !!! selbst die eisdiele !!!

PS. Falls jemand ein Marin Team DH oder Marin Wildcat verkauft oder jemand kennt bitte bei mir melden !!!

Philöööööööööööööp


----------



## *JO* (21. Dezember 2003)

hi
jop die idee find ich gut vom THEYO 
nur  hab ich ent verstanden was du andauernt mit 4x gemaind hast und ích fänds besser wenn wir den letzten Sonntag in den ferien nehmen würden um uns zu treffen weil ich schon gern dabei sein würde und ich da am 1. noch in österreich bin  
ansonsten is die idee goil 
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (21. Dezember 2003)

Hi!
nen 4X is ne strecke wo 4 fahrer nebeneinander auf ner art dirt-race strecke fahren. sozusagen dual mit 4 leuten, is eigentlich wie bmx-race. mit doubles und tables, die leicht zu fahren und sau breit sind, aber wer am schnellsten ist springt am weitesten!!  
also wegen dem termin bin ich bis darauf dass es nen sonntag sein sollte schon relativ offen. sontag is halt am besten weil da normlaerweise niemand arbeiten muss!! achso die rückführung zur startrampe könnte man dann mit boddenwellen und  kleinen northshore elementen versehen. wobei bei northshores das problem besteht das irgendwelche assis die dinger früher oder später anzünden werden.

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (21. Dezember 2003)

hi
alos naja North Shore wird auch das problem sein dah man ja ab einer bestimmten höhe das genemigen muss ^^ mal sehn.
also wass haltet ihr vom letzten Sonntag in den Ferien ?
für alle die nicht mehr in die schule gehen das ist der 11.1.04
mfg JO


----------



## Caracal (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *
> 
> [...]
> ...



Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob sich in der Gegend [der Brücke] Leute rumtreiben die glauben sie wären in einem Slum von Buenos Aires und die Stress / Strecken kaputt machen könnten? Ich denke dabei an Threads aus dem DDD-Forum in denen entweder beklagt wurde dass mühevoll gebaute Strecken entweder von Kindern aus umliegenden Betonsilos beschädigt wurden oder wie im Falle von North-Shores gleich komplett abgefackelt.


----------



## Dr.Velo (21. Dezember 2003)

Gude peoplez,

Da sind die BetonBunker von der Langweidenstr. in Hausen nett weit entfernt !!! und da wohnen zum grössten teil keine so sehr nicen people!!! Will da jetzt, aber keinen der da wohnt zu nahe treten, doch ein paar davon sind halt echt net die freundlichsten!!! Schon selbst erlebt !!! 

Greetz Dr.Velo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (21. Dezember 2003)

jo muss ich leider auch so sagen ich glaub ich war in den letzten 3 Wochen 6 mal da und die leute da sind nicht sehr net   
aber das schaffen wir schon vielleicht können wir ja ne Steal Shore bauen  
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *
> 
> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob sich in der Gegend [der Brücke] Leute rumtreiben die glauben sie wären in einem Slum von Buenos Aires und die Stress / Strecken kaputt machen könnten? Ich denke dabei an Threads aus dem DDD-Forum in denen entweder beklagt wurde dass mühevoll gebaute Strecken entweder von Kindern aus umliegenden Betonsilos beschädigt wurden oder wie im Falle von North-Shores gleich komplett abgefackelt. *



erfahrungswerte gibts in ffm genug. überleg doch ma allein die skatebahnen ueberall. die Miniramp in preungesheim hat insgesamt bis jetzt glaub ich 3 mal gebrannt...... so siehts aus in ffm, die leute kommen einfach auf zu dumme gedanken wenn sie nichts zu tuen haben und niemand tut was dagegen (vor allem net die von der Pozilei.)

mfg
yo


----------



## THEYO (21. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *
> 
> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob sich in der Gegend [der Brücke] Leute rumtreiben die glauben sie wären in einem Slum von Buenos Aires und die Stress / Strecken kaputt machen könnten? Ich denke dabei an Threads aus dem DDD-Forum in denen entweder beklagt wurde dass mühevoll gebaute Strecken entweder von Kindern aus umliegenden Betonsilos beschädigt wurden oder wie im Falle von North-Shores gleich komplett abgefackelt. *



erfahrungswerte gibts in ffm genug. überleg doch ma allein die skatebahnen ueberall. die Miniramp in preungesheim hat insgesamt bis jetzt glaub ich 3 mal gebrannt...... so siehts aus in ffm, die leute kommen einfach auf zu dumme gedanken wenn sie nichts zu tuen haben und niemand tut was dagegen (vor allem net die von der Pozilei.) also alles was aus holz ist is potentiell gefährdet. dirthügel aus richtig feter erde kriegen auch die jungs net kaputt.

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (21. Dezember 2003)

JA geanu und deshalb ist der gaaaanz WICHTIG das es einrichtungen gitb die die deppen von der Straße hohlen wie NUR EIN BEISPIEL eine DIRT STRECKE   sEHR wichtig sowas !!das kinner net auf dumme gedanken kommen
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (22. Dezember 2003)

*******,bei der droplandung wo mir der lenker gebrochen ist,is mir wohl auch die untere Magnesuim M brücke gerissen(jr.t)wer hat noch ne brauchbare gabel zu verkaufen?


----------



## *JO* (22. Dezember 2003)

oh man das is ****** viel glück bei deiner Suche 
ich hab leider keine mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (22. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> ********,bei der droplandung wo mir der lenker gebrochen ist,is mir wohl auch die untere Magnesuim M brücke gerissen(jr.t)wer hat noch ne brauchbare gabel zu verkaufen? *



hab leider auch nix, suche ja selbst was doppelbrückiges..... aber wenn du was neues willst kann ich boxxer race 04 empfehlen. sau geile gabel fuer zwischen 550-650 . werd ich mir im januar wohl auch ans banshee bauen.

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (22. Dezember 2003)

hi ho also 
bin nur noch heute Abend da fahr morgen früh wieder inen Urlaub 
wie siehts den jetzt aus könnten wir uns trauf einigen das wir uns am letzten Sonntag in den ferien 11.1 mal treffen  ?
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (26. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Caracal _
> *
> 
> Gibt es Erfahrungswerte ob sich in der Gegend [der Brücke] Leute rumtreiben die glauben sie wären in einem Slum von Buenos Aires und die Stress / Strecken kaputt machen könnten? *



Lasst North Shores erst mal in der Schublade (Haftungsprobleme etc.), erst mal mit den sicheren Sachen anfangen!


----------



## flying-nik (28. Dezember 2003)

hi, wohn hier in der Nähe und werde euch auf jeden Fall beim Buddel helfen. 
Wegen den Wasserprobs, die ihr habt:
ich könnt ma meinen Wehrführer bei der Feuerwehr fragen, ob es möglich wär dort 'ne "Nassübung" zu machen...
iss zwar Unwahrscheinlich, dass er einwilligen wird, aber man soll ja nichts unversucht lassen...

Vorschläge für die schtrecke:
Ich wär auch für'n paar tables und doubles...
Northshore fänd ich auch janz gut, aber wenn das so Probs vonwegen Haftungsproblemen gibt ......


----------



## Tilman (29. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von flying-nik _
> *Wegen den Wasserprobs, die ihr habt:
> ich könnt ma meinen Wehrführer bei der Feuerwehr fragen, ob es möglich wär dort 'ne "Nassübung" zu machen...*



Gute Idee für den Bau,

...aber bitte später auch immer dann, wenn die Strecke mal wieder zu trocken ist, was (wegen der Brücke drüber) ein Dauerzustand werden dürfte.........


----------



## Babu (30. Dezember 2003)

hi leute


ich würd gerne mitwirken an de mBau. hab auch noch n paar schaufeln übrig. jetzt gibts nur noch ein problem ich bin erst 13.
wenn ich wegen jugendschutzgesetz irgendwie nicht mitmachen dürfte, würd ich aber gern ma vorbei gucken und sehen wies so wird. Sagt mir bitte bescheid wenn s losgeht (pm oder [email protected]).
falls es möglich ist würd ich auch gern am 11.1 mitkomme.


also bis denne 




Babu


----------



## Tilman (30. Dezember 2003)

Ich kann am 11.1. ein 50m-Bandmaß mitbringen, damit wir mal zu einer brauchbaren Plangrundlage kommen. Grenzsteine müßten auch ohne Meßgerät zu finden sein. Ein selbstgestrickter Katasterauszug liegt schon bei *JO*, da sind aber z.B. die Brückenpfeiler nicht mit drauf. 

Es muß im übrigen darauf geachtet werden, daß die Pfeiler nicht mit Erde eingeschüttet werden, sondern daß sie frei bleiben, damit die Unterhaltungsbehörden eine regelmäßige technische Kontrolle des Brückenbauwerkes vornehmen können.


----------



## THEYO (30. Dezember 2003)

hi!!
das mit dem vermessen is ne gute idee. dann kann man auch mal en bebauungsplan erstellen zum Beispiel. wusstet ihr eigentlich das der spot unter der brücke auch für eine skater-interessengemeinschaft auf der unschliste steht?? hab ich gestern durch zufall erfahren...... naja egal wir sind da zuerst  

das mit dem das es dort zu trocken werden könnte bezweifl ich.... wie soll des denn zu trocken werden, wenn die dirts gescheit gebaut sind bröckeln die nicht auseinander und ne trockene strecke is des beste wo gibt!!

mfg
yo


----------



## Tilman (30. Dezember 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *dann kann man auch mal en bebauungsplan erstellen*



Du meinst "Bauplan"...... ich bin ja sonst nicht so pingelig, aber schon alleine beim Wort "Bebauungsplan" bekommen Politiker oftmals die Krise, weil Bebauungspläne regelmäßig sauteuer sind und nix als Ärger mit sich bringen. Politiker bekommen deshalb ja auch kein Gehalt, sondern Schmerzensgeld.



> *das mit dem das es dort zu trocken werden könnte bezweifl ich.... wie soll des denn zu trocken werden, wenn die dirts gescheit gebaut sind bröckeln die nicht auseinander und ne trockene strecke is des beste wo gibt!!*



....ich mein´ ja nur, wenn´s zu stauben beginnt.


----------



## THEYO (31. Dezember 2003)

Off Topic:
Hallo????

erstens mal war das mit den skatern ein WITZ!!! von den frankfurter skatern kenne ich einige sehr gut, obwohl so einige möchtegern-poser da immer irgendwie rumstressen!! (so sachen wie das sie sich einem extra in den weg stellen wenn man an der ahuptwache versucht um sie rum zu fahren!!) aber um das nochma klar zu machen das war ein witz, was auch durch die Smileys verdeutlicht werden sollte!! manche leute sehen das was hier gesagt wird manchmal nen bischen zu eng glaub ich!!!!
und zu dem thema mit dem mit dem "Bauplan". isses nicht eigentlich $cheissegal wie wir das hier nennen?? mann o mann sind wir hier im offiziellen forum der stadt frankfurt oder in nem lockeren bikerforum???

On Topic:
der staub is egal, hauptscahe die kicker geben net nach beim drueberfahren, weil dann schlucken se energie ohne ende. wenn man das richtig baut staubt da auch nix so das man net mehr atmen könnte....


ma ne andere frage: is da ne anfahrtsschräge die man benutzen könnte??? oder müssten wir da evtl. was selbst bauen??  weil ohne anfahrt mirds ziemlich anstrengend und man kann sich nemmer richtig auf die sprünge konzentrieren.....

mfg
yo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dohill (31. Dezember 2003)

sorry, wenn ich mal frage aber war lange net mehr hier drinne......

also, habt ihr denn schon erde wo ihr mit schaufeln könnt??wenn ja sagt mal wieviel m³ ihr schon habt weil wenn das genug ist komme ich mit nem Radlader vorbei!!kein witz!!aslo schnell bescheid sagen...


----------



## THEYO (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Dohill _
> *sorry, wenn ich mal frage aber war lange net mehr hier drinne......
> 
> also, habt ihr denn schon erde wo ihr mit schaufeln könnt??wenn ja sagt mal wieviel m³ ihr schon habt weil wenn das genug ist komme ich mit nem Radlader vorbei!!kein witz!!aslo schnell bescheid sagen... *



hehe das mit der erde passiert folgendermaßen: wenn wir die feste zusage der stadt ham telefonieren wir bei en paar bauunternehmen rum, ob die momentan erdaushub über ham. dann lassen wir uns das unter die brücke karren. und dann kannste mim radlader alles zu nem schönen park zusammenschieben!! wär auf jedenf all kul!!!

mfg
yo


----------



## Dohill (1. Januar 2004)

aber warum dann schon schaufeln am Sa. wenn eh keine Erde da ist!!???
das mit dem radlader ist kein ding!!


----------



## Tilman (1. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *.....und zu dem thema mit dem mit dem "Bauplan". isses nicht eigentlich $cheissegal wie wir das hier nennen?? mann o mann sind wir hier im offiziellen forum der stadt frankfurt oder in nem lockeren bikerforum???*



Wir sind hier in einem Thread, aufgrund dessen ggf. eine Dirt-Strecke zustandekommt. 

Wir sind auch in einem Forum, das mithin auch von Bedenkenträgern gelesen wird. Jenen Leuten begegnet man in aller Regel nur durch strikte Sachkompetenz. Die haben die unmittelbar Beteiligten bei der Stadt wie auch bei den Bikern. Daher vermeide man bitte alles, was die Ergebnisse und Zwischenergebnisse dieses strikt kompetenten Vorgehen "aufweichen" könnte. Das wäre - locker oder nicht - nicht nur unnötig, sondern führte auch zum Schaden aller Beteiligter.

Und "Hinweise" auf Skater-Konkurrenz und Bebauungsplanung führen zu Ver(w)irrungen, die man besser backstage, gerne am 11.1., (aber durchaus auch anderntags mit der Stadt), aber  nicht im Forum besprechen sollte. Die Ver(w)irrungen gingen vor allem auf Kosten derer, die anhand diees Threads mitverfolgen wollen, wie man auf möglichst geradem Wege zum Erfolg kommen will und letztendlich (hoffentlich) auch wird.



> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *........wenn wir die feste zusage der stadt ham telefonieren wir bei en paar bauunternehmen rum, ob die momentan erdaushub über ham. dann lassen wir uns das unter die brücke karren.*



Erst mal sehen, wo entlang man den Boden überhaupt karren kann (Landschaftsschutzgebiet). Sicher wird das möglich sein, aber dennoch immer mit der Ruhe!


----------



## THEYO (2. Januar 2004)

HI!!
@dohill: das mim schaufeln wird erst angefangen wenn das ok der stadtverwaltung da ist, wir wollen und nur mal treffen um zu besprechen was wenn es denn so weit ist wo hin soll, damits daran dann nicht hängt am ende....

mfg
yo


----------



## Dohill (3. Januar 2004)

@theyo..
ja ok habs mir fast gedacht...so ist auch beser so als ohne plan zu schaufeln...


----------



## fastmike (5. Januar 2004)

GRÜSST EUCH;WÜNSCHE ALLEN ROCKERN EIN GUTES UND KNOCHENHEILES NEUES JAHR 2004!HOFFE DAS ICH BALD NE NEUE GABEL HAB ZUM SHREDDEN


----------



## *JO* (5. Januar 2004)

hallo von mir auch ein frohes neues jahr
also steht das jetzt mitm 11.1 fest ja ?! dan is gut
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *hallo von mir auch ein frohes neues jahr
> also steht das jetzt mitm 11.1 fest ja ?! dan is gut
> mfg JO *



Uhrzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (5. Januar 2004)

hm. . . net so früh 14.00h ?
mfg JO


----------



## Tilman (5. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von *JO* _
> *net so früh? *


  

14:00 Uhr O.K.


----------



## Trailman (6. Januar 2004)

Moin,

wollte mal fragen ob es was neues von der Stadt gibt?
Ob die sich gemeldet haben nach eurem treffen?


----------



## Tilman (6. Januar 2004)

Mit ist nix bekannt, vielleict weiß *JO* etwas.

Es gibt weitere Kontakte, aber hierzu sei gesagt, daß bestimmte Dinge sicher nicht hier ins Forum gehören. Das sind z.B. konkrete Eigentums- und Pachtfragen, also solche Sachen, in denen Rechte Dritter betroffen sind, an denen im Forum gewissermaßen "vorbeidiskutiert" würde.


----------



## BIG_D (6. Januar 2004)

Servus Leute,

so wie ich das eben gelesen habe wollt ihr eine Dirt-Strecke bauen!!!!Also wenn ihr noch irgendwie Hilfe braucht.Sagt bescheid.




 Ride on & have fun


----------



## *JO* (6. Januar 2004)

hallo
ne gibt noch nix neues. . .
ich gugg schon alle meine Spam orner und ähnliches durch aber da is nix. . .naja waren ja auch viele Feiertage und der nette herr von der stadt hatte bestimmt auch Ferien aber ich Infomiere euch weiterhin immer schön. .. wenn was neues kommt
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailman (8. Januar 2004)

@BIG_D

ja, wollen wir bauen, steht aber noch  nicht 100%ig fest, musst öfters mal hier rein schauen, der *JO* füttert uns immer mit den neusten News!!! 
Hilfe kann man immer brauchen!!!

Gruß Basti


----------



## Neo /dirt rulez (8. Januar 2004)

MOIN LEUTZ

Wäre cool wenn am 11.1 um 14.00 uhr 
(wenn das noch steht)
ein paar mehr biker kommen würden .... als 2 bis 3 ..
ich würde mal sagen um so mehr Ideen um so besser.

Also dann bis Sonntag (müsste das sein)

mfg NEO


----------



## a-rs (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,

ich habe mir heute abend die Location mal angeschaut. 

Vielleicht komme ich am Sonntag auch, aber nur wenn ich Schwiegermutters Geburtstag verlassen darf ;-))) (Hoffentlich).

Ich sehe nur ein PRoblem mit den kreuzenden 
Wanderwegen. DIe sollten bei der Streckenplaunung berücksichtigt werden. Heute abend waren die recht gut genutzt (Meistens LEute mit Hund, die nicht die Radroute nutzen wollten)

Was noch gar nicht erwähnt wurde und was auch für die Stelle spricht, ist, daß sie am Grüngürtelradweg liegt. (IMHO eine Prestige-Radförderung in Frankfurt). Dies sollte man bei der Argumentation auch berücksichtigen.

MfG

Andreas


----------



## THEYO (9. Januar 2004)

guuude
ich kann leider am sonntag doch net....... schei$$ family geschichte.... kotz.  hoffe dann mal auf sachgemäße berichterstattung hier im forum!!!

mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (9. Januar 2004)

Auch guuude,wie komm ich denn mim rad unner die brück,hab am so kein auto,von OF aus.danke


----------



## Freeriderdh (9. Januar 2004)

Yo, servus werd auch kommen, welche s-banh station is denn am nächstgelegenen?
Schwingt ma am sonntag den arsch aus dem haus, hier geht's um n'paar geile dirt's also macht was dafür!

Biss denne.

Ride On

Jan


----------



## Tilman (9. Januar 2004)

S-Bahn Station Frankfurt West, 

dann auf der auf der  Karte eingetragenen Route weiter.

Man kann mit der U-Bahn noch ein paar Meter weiter, aber die Würgerei mit den Türen muß man sich nicht antun.

Und nicht, daß einer Schaufeln mitbringt, soweit sind wir dann doch noch nicht


----------



## Freeriderdh (9. Januar 2004)

Ah, du bist ja sogar aus soden! Fährste am sonntag mit der s-bahn hin? Oder mim radl zur brücke??

Glaub die s3 fährt garnet über ffm-west.

Grüße 
Jan


----------



## Tilman (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeriderdh _
> *Ah, du bist ja sogar aus soden! Fährste am sonntag mit der s-bahn hin? Oder mim radl zur brücke??*



Wenn Sauwetter ist (wie vom wetterbericht angekündigt) gehe ich vormittags in mein Büro (da stört sonntags fast keiner) und nehme dann die S-Bahn S5. Werde wohl schon gegen 13:00 Uhr da sein wegen der Vermesserei.




> *Glaub die s3 fährt garnet über ffm-west.*



Sie fährt (ab Bad Soden, wenn pünktlich, 12:50 Uhr), es sei denn, Mehdorn läßt wieder mal zwischen Rödelheim und Galluswarte bauen.....


----------



## Tilman (9. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von fastmike _
> *Auch guuude,wie komm ich denn mim rad unner die brück,hab am so kein auto,von OF aus.danke *



Mit dem Auto kommt man da sowieso nicht hin!

Offenbach(Main) Ledermuseum 11.01.04  ab  13:08 (S2)
Frankfurt(M)Ostendstraße 11.01.04  an  	13:14 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Frankfurt(M)Ostendstraße 11.01.04   ab  13:17 (S5)
Frankfurt(Main)West 11.01.04  an 13:29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (10. Januar 2004)

Hallo
danke das ihr mir den wegberschreibungskram abgenommen habt hatte nämlich die letzten Tage keine Internet . . . 
also ich würd um 13.45/50 Uhr am Industriehof seind as is ne Haltestelle der U7 (für alle die den weg nicht kennen)
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (11. Januar 2004)

Sorry, wollt eigendlich vorbei kommen, aber meine kette is eben gerissen, würd mim auto kommen, doch leider bekomm ich den lappen erst in einer woche wieder!
Ich will wissen wie es gelaufen ist oder eher was abging!

Ride On


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Freeriderdh _
> *doch leider bekomm ich den lappen erst in einer woche wieder*



Mit dem Bike zu schnell gewesen?

Aber, wie schon gesagt, mit dem Auto kommt man da ohnehin nicht hin.


----------



## THEYO (11. Januar 2004)

hi!

und was war nu?? konnte ja net, wegen family...

mfg
yo


----------



## Tilman (11. Januar 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von THEYO _
> *und was war nu?? *



Nass war`s (unter der Brücke trocken), sonst viel erörtert, was nicht alles ins Internet gehört. Ich denke, *JO* wird ´was ins Rundmail setzen.


----------



## *JO* (11. Januar 2004)

hallo
also ging net viel ab bei dem Wetter das positive war jedoch das wir jetzt wissen das bei regen genug wasser zusammen kommt und es auch angenem unter der Brücke ist  
wollte mich auch bei allen anwesenden bedanken die da waren das sie TROTZT dieses Wetter da waren  da weis man ja das die paar leute die was machen net alleine Arbeiten. . . 
mehr info's gibt's gleich im newsletter
mfg JO


----------



## halbtot (15. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> also ging net viel ab bei dem Wetter das positive war jedoch das wir jetzt wissen das bei regen genug wasser zusammen kommt und es auch angenem unter der Brücke ist
> wollte mich auch bei allen anwesenden bedanken die da waren das sie TROTZT dieses Wetter da waren  da weis man ja das die paar leute die was machen net alleine Arbeiten. . .
> mehr info's gibt's gleich im newsletter
> mfg JO


       
      
      
Ei gude wie!?      
      
Jo, man könnte vielleicht ja ein kleines Modell im handlichem Maßstab, aus Pappe, anfertigen, auf dem man die Tables, Speedwellen, Anliegern und Steilkurven sowie den Anlaufhügel usw. um bzw. zwischen den Brückenpfeilern verschieben kann! Verschieden Varianten sind so, schnell zurecht geschoben!      
Ferner sollte man sich mal schleunigst Gedanken um den Namen der Örtlichkeit unter der Brücke machen!?      
Vielleicht, ... JO_BikePark oder kürzer JoPark,... 66JO enthält zuviel Info in den paar Zeichen! Oder? 
   
Bis denn...      

Tom


----------



## Tilman (15. Januar 2004)

halbtot schrieb:
			
		

> Ei gude wie!?Ferner sollte man sich mal schleunigst Gedanken um den Namen der Örtlichkeit unter der Brücke machen!?Tom



Road66


----------



## Freeriderdh (15. Januar 2004)

Ja wie schauts aus dachte es würde ein Newsletter rumgehen in dem jetzt genaueres steht, hab aber noch keinen bekommen!

Ride On


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fastmike (15. Januar 2004)

ei guude jan ,ich glaub des is der newsletter vom jo seiner seite,muß ich mich dann beim jo anmelden um die news zu erhalten


----------



## *JO* (15. Januar 2004)

hallo
ja sry dachte ich hätte einen Newsletter geschrieben
mach ich gleich.
wegen planung hab ich mitlerweile schon ne echt gute idee wie man den raum effektiv nutzten kann.
mit dem Namen fänd ich irgendwas mit JO zu prozik  hab zwar viel gemacht aber immerhin haben ja doch viele geholfen bis jetzt. . . .bis auf das treffen war ja auch alles gut  
nochmal zum Namen haben auf unserer Seite schon etwas mit "Road66"
Angefangen logo steht schon fast-könnts euch ja nochmal angugge
-neues gibts net-von der stadt oda so...
@tilman könntest du mir mal die gemessenen daten schicken ?
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (15. Januar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> ei guude jan ,ich glaub des is der newsletter vom jo seiner seite,muß ich mich dann beim jo anmelden um die news zu erhalten



hallo ja um den Newsletter zu erhalten muss du auf X-tream-biker.de gehen dann unten links auf "Road66" und dann in der Story di da steht is en link zum Newsletter(den ich verschicke) gibt noch einen Flugblatt von halbtot seit neuem is auch cool und die wichtigsten info's gibts glaub ich auch da  
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (18. Januar 2004)

hallo
gitb leider noch nix neues
aber mir is langweilig also fang ich an nachzudenken   
is mir so die idee gekommen das wenn schon kaum jemand zum treffen kommt das wir uns vieleicht heute Abend oder montag abend in unserem Chat treffen könnten(also x-tream. ..dingsbums) könnten en paar ideen belabern usw.
was haltet ihr davon ??
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (18. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> gitb leider noch nix neues
> aber mir is langweilig also fang ich an nachzudenken
> is mir so die idee gekommen das wenn schon kaum jemand zum treffen kommt das wir uns vieleicht heute Abend oder montag abend in unserem Chat treffen könnten(also x-tream. ..dingsbums) könnten en paar ideen belabern usw.
> ...



jou wenn ich da bin und dran denke ;P aber ihr faulen leutz haettets ja auch ma heut a den f-berg kommen können!!! ;-) war echt sowas von geil...... 
das mit dem treffen tut mir echt  sorry, ich musste zu ner familienfeier :kotz:
 sonst waer ich auf jeden fall gekommen! ich mein im moment koennen wir ja eh nix tuen außer warten, und ich vertreib mir die wartezeit lieber aufm bike als vorm pc 

mfg
yo


----------



## *JO* (18. Januar 2004)

jop mal sehn wer noch bock hat außerdem müssen wirs ja net um 14.00 uhr mittags machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bapho (19. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> jop mal sehn wer noch bock hat außerdem müssen wirs ja net um 14.00 uhr mittags machen



Würd mich auch zum Chatten anmelden demnächst und wenns losgeht mittem bauen und buddeln bin ich sowieso dabei ! Gelle mein von mir genervter *JO*  

.e   aber so wies aussieht war nur THEYO und JO da  

Achja THEYO wenn du dahinkommst nach Ginnheim , nimmste doch bestimmt mal dein Scream mit! Will das Klotz einfach ma aufgebaut sehn in reallife


----------



## *JO* (19. Januar 2004)

jo mal sehen wanns endlich lsogeht also mich nervt das zZ schon das es so lange dauert vorallem weil ich irgendwie das gefühl hab umso länger es daurt um so weniger intressiert es alle   
mfg JO mitm chatten müssen wir mal gugge


----------



## flying-nik (20. Januar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> mich nervt das zZ schon das es so lange dauert vorallem weil ich irgendwie das gefühl hab umso länger es daurt um so weniger intressiert es alle



nö - wiso? - des macht alles nur noch spannender *g*


----------



## *JO* (20. Januar 2004)

ja und vorfreude is ja die schönste freude   
aber trotztdem würd ich jetzt gerne schaufeln   
mfg jJO


----------



## hansbmx (2. Februar 2004)

siehe unten!


----------



## hansbmx (2. Februar 2004)

ich habe ende letzten jahres erfahren, daß ein paar von euch sich um die "legalisierung" der fläche unter der autobahnbrücke in der buga kümmern...
leider habe ich erst jetzt über dieses forum die möglichkeit kontakt zu euch herzustellen....ich habe bereits vor ca.4-5jahren mit freunden an dieser stelle trails gebaut(inoffiziell!), die leider immer wieder zerstört wurden.
nebendran existier(t)en auch mini-hügel von ein paar anderen jungs, allerdings nicht überdacht...und ebenso vandalismus geschädigt!!! inzwischen gibt es in ffm einen eingetragenen verein zur förderung eines skateparks (concrete-sk8 e.V.)mit über 60mitgliedern...wir setzen uns dafür ein, eine legale fläche zu bekommen. 
mittlerweile haben wir gute kontakte zur stadt/grünfläche-/jugend-/sport-&badeamt geknüpft und unter anderem die Naxos-Halle für den winter bekommen und rampen gebaut. wir wollen jedoch ein objekt, das allen sparten von radfahren, skaten etc. einen dauerhafte, überdachte möglichkeit zur selbstgestaltung/bau und ausübung dessen gibt.
deshalb meine bitte an euch, mit uns zusammenzuarbeiten, denn eine große lobby bewirkt natürlich mehr...auch wenn wir nicht mit großen geldern seitens der stadt rechnen können, sind die chancen auf einen legalen platz(wir haben z.b. den ex-heli-landeplatz,bonames zugesichert bekommen!) oder eine halle
enorm gestiegen!!!
für weitere infos checkt : www.skatepark-frankfurt.de oder www.twenty-inch.de
ihr könnt mir auch gerne emails schicken( [email protected] );
oder kommt sonntags(vereinstag ca.16-20uhr/Besprechung meistens gegen19uhr!) in der Naxos-Halle vorbei!!!
p.s.:dort findet am 14.02.04 ein bmx/sk8board-contest statt(mehr infos s.o.)!!
gruß,
hans


----------



## flying-nik (2. Februar 2004)

shit - falscher thread! sry


----------



## *JO* (2. Februar 2004)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> shit - falscher thread! sry


   *lol*


----------



## ChaboDeluxe (10. Februar 2004)

na klasse, hört sich doch gut an. werde auf jeden fall auf den sites vorbeischau'n.    

[email protected]


----------



## *JO* (10. Februar 2004)

schön das hier mal wieder reingeschrieben wird werde am 16.2 mal bei der Stadt anrufen und fragen was so los ist
(natürlch freundlich und zuvorkomment)  
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## THEYO (10. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> schön das hier mal wieder reingeschrieben wird werde am 16.2 mal bei der Stadt anrufen und fragen was so los ist
> (natürlch freundlich und zuvorkomment)
> mfg JO


jou mach das mal


----------



## Jozim (11. Februar 2004)

hallo

hab erst eben den thread hier entdeckt aber nicht komplett durchgelesen.   

also wenn das mit der stadt geregelt sein sollte dann würd ich und vielleicht noch 3-4 weitere auch ganz gern beim buddeln helfen. 

ffm liegt in guter reichweite und wenn ich im sommer das auto hab, dann wärs ideal.

also dann, ich bleib ab jetzt auf dem laufenden 

gruß, TR


----------



## NiCo der Nubi (14. Februar 2004)

He Tach erst ma an alle hier im Forum.Wir kommen zwar aus KL aber helfen tuhn wir gerne mit,solange es die Zeit erlaubt.
Wenn ihr ne Videocam braucht ick habe eine .Videoa bearbeiten und schneiden ist auch lein Problem.
Ich hoffe wir hören von ein ander.
Gruß an alle.


----------



## *JO* (14. Februar 2004)

hi jo kamera haben wir aber schaufeln helfen wäre net schlecht wenns soweit is. . .   
mfg JO


----------



## *JO* (16. Februar 2004)

hi
also habe eben mit unserem "Verbündeten" bei der Stadt telefoniert.
er Meinte das sich dadürch das sich mittlerweile noch die BMX'er und Skater sich alle um eine möglichkeit für eine Strecke bemüht haben ist die Stadt frankfurt daran intressiert eine große möglichkeit für alle zu schaffen.
Er wird sich in 1-2 wochen nochmal bei mir melden.
(wenn er das nicht tuht    ruf ich ihn an)
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (16. Februar 2004)

Mh, ich raff net ganz wie man mit Skatern zusammen ne strecke bekommen soll? Springen die neuerdings dirtjumps?  
Oder geht es nur um n'platz wo nebenher noch ein skatepark hinsoll?

Ride On


----------



## anderson (17. Februar 2004)

man tuht nicht tuht sagen tuhn 

haller


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

joa ich glaub eher das die Skater/BMX'er zusammen in diesem verein sind und wenn wir uns mit den BMX'ern zusammen tuhen gehören halt die Skater dazu   
aber es gitb doch mountainboarding oder so. . . in irgendeinem Vid sprigen die mit so komischen boads auch Dirt Jumps  
mfg JO


----------



## fastmike (17. Februar 2004)

ja klasse auch das die sich jetzt auch noch einmischen,dann kanns sich ja nur noch um jahre handeln bis was passiert,die ham bald nämlich nix mehr,weil diese naxos-halle zugemacht werden soll.soweit ich weiss sind die schon länger auf der suche nach nem platz,is halt nich so einfach wenns betoniert werden muss zum skaten.naja abwarten vielleicht wirds ja dieses jahr noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

jo also was ich sicher sagen kann das sie in der oder den nächsten wochen aus der Halle rausmüssen 
allerdings kann ich nicht sagen WO diese gesamtlösung ist und aus Gründen des Naturschutztes und Grundwasser usw. dürfen die unter der Brücke auch nicht Betonieren 
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (17. Februar 2004)

jo, ds mit der Naxos halle hab ich auch gehört.. stand sogar in der Zeitung
komisch..  dachte die BMXer ham den Landeplatz in Bonames?
wozu brauchen die dann noch mehr Locations


----------



## *JO* (17. Februar 2004)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> jo, ds mit der Naxos halle hab ich auch gehört.. stand sogar in der Zeitung
> komisch..  dachte die BMXer ham den Landeplatz in Bonames?
> wozu brauchen die dann noch mehr Locations



ja also den Landeplatzt haben sie wohl schon aber 
mir ist einiges Unklar. . .morgen Abend weiß ich merh versprochen!!!!
mfg JO


----------



## flying-nik (18. Februar 2004)

@ *JO*
und,  gibts was neues? is was beim gespräch im twenty inch rausgekommn?
r!dr on


----------



## *JO* (18. Februar 2004)

flying-nik schrieb:
			
		

> @ *JO*
> und,  gibts was neues? is was beim gespräch im twenty inch rausgekommn?
> r!dr on


jo kam eigendlich nicht viel raus 
außer das wir jetzt wissen das die BMX'er kein Antrag auf die Brücke gestellt haben 
und das wir wohl versuchen sollten mit einer recht gro´ßen anzahl von leuten in den BMX verein einzutrethen  da wir dann mit mehr leuten da stehen usw. . . 
wenn noch fragen gibt melden 
mfg JO


----------



## Sheep (19. Februar 2004)

versteh ich das richtig wir solln bei nen bmx verein (ohne bmx) geld bezahln mit wir den platz bekommn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (19. Februar 2004)

JA !  
naja also fast wir hättet wahrscheinlich die möglichkeit eine eigene Abteilung in diesem Verein zu gründen somit wären wir doch recht unahängik denke ich und hätten hauptsächlich vorteile
das wir erstens einen  verein haben (was immer gut ist)
und zweitens ne bestimmt zahlö die wir nennen  können wir viele leute daran intresiert sind
mfg JO
WÜRDE GERNE MAL EURE MEIUNGEN HÖREN !!!


----------



## THEYO (19. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> versteh ich das richtig wir solln bei nen bmx verein (ohne bmx) geld bezahln mit wir den platz bekommn




haste schonma was von bmx dirtjumpf gehört?? und von mtb park fahren?? .......   

@JO: meine meinung kennste ja, ich persönlich werd demnächst warscheinlich dem verein beitreten....


mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (20. Februar 2004)

Moje,is des jetzt bedingung von der stadt oder freiwillig,wenn man ne unterabteilung MTB-FR bilden könnte wär des ja keine schlechte sache,aber hab andererseits kein bock das sich beim dirtbau dann die BMXer enorm einmischen wollen is ja klar.Ansonsten is des glaub ich nur positiv mit dem vereinsbeitritt,auch in sachen DH-Strecke auf die beine zu stellen,denke ich(siehe Frankenstein)


----------



## Sheep (20. Februar 2004)

dann lass uns doch nen verein auf machn


----------



## Dohill (20. Februar 2004)

Sheep schrieb:
			
		

> dann lass uns doch nen verein auf machn



das ist nie eine schlechte idee, da man ein verein auch schon mit 5 personen aufmachen kann und als verein hat man immer bessere chance!
und die 5  pro monat kann man ja auch auftreiben. Das haben wir so gemacht und ruck zuck hatten wir einen bagger!
dann kommen wenn man glück hat noch öffentliche fördergelder dazu!!
also god saves the trails.............


----------



## *JO* (20. Februar 2004)

Dohill schrieb:
			
		

> das ist nie eine schlechte idee, da man ein verein auch schon mit 5 personen aufmachen kann und als verein hat man immer bessere chance!
> und die 5  pro monat kann man ja auch auftreiben. Das haben wir so gemacht und ruck zuck hatten wir einen bagger!
> dann kommen wenn man glück hat noch öffentliche fördergelder dazu!!
> also god saves the trails.............


jo das probl. is nur das das es sehr viel Arbeit macht einen verein zu gründen oder zu fürhen also ich wäre eher dafür sich den BMX'ern mit einer eigenen Abteilung anzuschliesen (das geht)
@fastmike 
also es ist keine bedingung der nett herr von der stadt meinte nur 
:"wir von der stadt wären an eienr großen gesamtlösung intresiert"
hab ich ihm gleich gesagt das wir aus TECHNICHEN gründen nicht so gut mit den BMX fahren können 

allerdings hätte es gewisse vorteile in den Verein einzutrehten
mfg JO


----------



## Gero (25. Februar 2004)

so, will mich auch mal zu eurer geschichte äussern. schau den verlauf immer mal wieder an....
erstmal großes lob an *JO*!

kurz zur info: ich bin der der in freiburg den dirtpark mit der stadt und allem anderen gemanaged hat und das immernoch tut....
also ich finde es sehr interessant wie gleich sich die stadtväter doch verhalten und will euch hierbei ermutigen die sache mit dem vereinsbeitritt durchzuziehen. bei uns war das a. eine auflage der stadt und hat sich b. im nachhinein als sehr hilfreich herausgestellt....
wir sind nich mal in einen anderen bike verein eingetreten sondern in einen der mit dieser geschichte noch gar nix am hut hatte. mittlerweile sind wir in dem über 600 mitlgieder starken verein die aktivste und stärkste abteilung...

und was ich nicht ganz versteh ist warum ihr anscheinend nicht mit den bmxern zusammen arbeiten wollt. das kann euch doch wirklich nur helfen, und wenn nachher auf euren dirts auch bmxer fahren, - wass solls?! dirt kommt schließlich mehr oder weniger von denen, oder?! 

weis denn euer stadtvater genau die unterschiede zwischen bmx mtb und skater bedürfnissen?! ist ihm denn dann klar dass eine gesammtlösung im grunde nicht realisierbar ist?! kann es sein, dass es da noch etwas aufklärung bedarf? das soll jetzt keine kritik sein, ist mir nur aufgefallen uns steht nur als frage im raum! 

also, weiter so, das wird schon alles werden wenn ihr dahinter bleibt, wenn das auch wohl noch einige zeit gehen wird. die räder der städte drehen sehr sehr langsam.....

greez gero


----------



## fastmike (25. Februar 2004)

dickes lob von mir,was ihr in FB auf die beine gestellt habt is echt respektabel!war zwar bis jetzt noch net da,wird sich aber noch ändern siehe Freiburg-Jam pfingsten,C.U.


----------



## Gero (25. Februar 2004)

fastmike schrieb:
			
		

> dickes lob von mir,was ihr in FB auf die beine gestellt habt is echt respektabel!war zwar bis jetzt noch net da,wird sich aber noch ändern siehe Freiburg-Jam pfingsten,C.U.



danke danke!
würd mich freuen euch alle an pfingsten begrüßen zu dürfen!!!


----------



## *JO* (25. Februar 2004)

hi
danke   aber von mir auch dickes Lob an dich  sieht echt fett aus da bei euch. Pfingsten kann ich leider net :-(
. . .gibt nix neues 
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (26. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> . . .gibt nix neues
> mfg JO



he he vonwegen 
also habe mich ja mal mit dem BMX/Skaterverein in verbindung gesetzt und angefragt ob wir nicht als biker eine Eigene Abteilung dort gründen könnten
und sie fanden die idee gut und meinten das es wohl kein problem mit einer eigenen abteilung usw.
nun hoffe ich nur das sich die leute auch anmelden nicht das sich jetzt keienr anmeldet. . . das wäre recht   
wir haben dadürch nur vorteile und der mitgliedsbeitrag wir ja auch wohl auftreibar sein  
das anmelde Formular wir in kürze bei und auf der Seite www.2dirt.de.vu zum download frei zur verfügung stehen
mfg JO


----------



## Freeriderdh (26. Februar 2004)

Ich wär dabei!


----------



## *JO* (26. Februar 2004)

dopellp.


----------



## *JO* (26. Februar 2004)

das is schonmal gut !
aber wenns so viele bleiben . . .  
mfg JO


----------



## THEYO (26. Februar 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> das is schonmal gut !
> aber wenns so viele bleiben . . .
> mfg JO




von mir weiste ja..... bin ja sowas wie initiator. der nächste vorteil vn dem verein ist, das der sich nach der vereinssatzung direkt auföst wenn es nen spot gibt!!

mfg
yo


----------



## fastmike (27. Februar 2004)

wäre auch mit von der partie


----------



## CrazyBikerPhil (23. März 2004)

gude,

wollt ma fragen ob noch was am laufen is wegen dem spot ???


----------



## *JO* (23. März 2004)

hi 
jo ich ruf den wöchentlich an aber kommt nix wirklich bei rum. . . 
mfg JO


----------



## Gero (23. März 2004)

schade eigendlich, aber is klar, die räder drehen sich eben nicht so schnell wie unsere    aber dass du da wöchendlich anrufst is genau das richtige. so merken die das das interesse nicht stirbt und sie dran bleiben müssen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (23. März 2004)

jou jeden Donnerstag nach der school 
mfg JO


----------



## Gero (16. April 2004)

gibts nichts neues?


----------



## *JO* (20. April 2004)

hi
also nach langem NICHTS
muss ich ja mal wieder einen lagebericht abgeben
also für alle die denken ich lieg auf der fauelen haus   ich ruf unseren Freund bei der Stadt einmal die Woche an
dabei kommt immer das selbe rüber und das wäre
Die Stadt will eine Große komplettlösung für alle Biker,BMX'er,Skater und rollschuhfahrer   wie die da rein kommen . ..fragt mich nicht   
die lösung soll in Bonames sein auf dem Alten Heli landeplatz
da is wohl genug platz.
so fakt ist nun (laut Stadt)
Bonames will das es da hin kommt die Umweltbehörde allerdings nicht weils direkt an der Nidda liegt usw. . .
und das entscheidet sich bei der nächsten ortsbeiradsitzung. . 
oder sowas   
also er meinte er ruft mich dann an wenn sich das entschieden hat.      . . . ich weiß das ich dan anrufen muss   
mfg JO


----------



## Basscommander (21. April 2004)

Das ist doch schon mal besser als... "da können mer nix mache... 'tschuldigung."

Immerhin.

Noch viel erfolg beim telefonieren!

Basscommander


----------



## [downhillsau] (17. Mai 2004)

also ist die sache mit dem spot unter der brücke gestorben...? schade


----------



## *JO* (17. Mai 2004)

[downhillsau] schrieb:
			
		

> also ist die sache mit dem spot unter der brücke gestorben...? schade


hm gestorben würd ich net sagen aber der herr bei der stadt geht net ans tele oder is net mehr da 
naja werd mich weiter bemühen   
mfg JO


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *JO* (5. Juli 2004)

hallo hallo hallo
hab den alten thread mal wieder rausgesucht    
also sie sind ans TELEFON gegangen     
so also das mit dem helicopter landeplatz in Bornames wir wohl eher nichts. . . .
allerdings is letzte woche der antrag auf das gelände unter der A66 wie rausgegangen (ans grünflächenamt)(herrscher über das buga gelände   ) also is das jetzt wieder recht heiß. . . der nette Herr von der stadt meinte das es so ca eine woche dauert bis ca nächsten mittwoch. . .werd dann da nochmal anrufen und nachfragen mal sehenvielleicht können wir nächsten winter buddeln 
mfg JO


----------



## Gero (5. Juli 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> hallo hallo hallo
> hab den alten thread mal wieder rausgesucht
> also sie sind ans TELEFON gegangen
> so also das mit dem helicopter landeplatz in Bornames wir wohl eher nichts. . . .
> ...



cool! hast du den antrag gestellt/entworfen oder hat dir jemand bei geholfen?
wünsch eich weiter viel erfollg und dranbleiben! aber das machst du so wie ich das seh super!! greez gero


----------



## *JO* (5. Juli 2004)

Gero schrieb:
			
		

> cool! hast du den antrag gestellt/entworfen oder hat dir jemand bei geholfen?
> wünsch eich weiter viel erfollg und dranbleiben! aber das machst du so wie ich das seh super!! greez gero


nein der Tillman (auch hier im forum)
hat mir SEHR geholfen und mich unterstützt !
aber ich ruf zZ immer bei der stadt an !


----------



## Gero (5. Juli 2004)

*JO* schrieb:
			
		

> nein der Tillman (auch hier im forum)
> hat mir SEHR geholfen und mich unterstützt !
> aber ich ruf zZ immer bei der stadt an !



dachte ich mir, is gut dass es so leute gibt die davon ahnung haben, hätt ich damals auch gebrauchen können, aber ging zum glück auch so...   

bis denn! gruß gero


----------

